# Aquanox 3 - Nachfolger namens Aquanox: Deep Descent offiziell in Entwicklung durch Nordic Games! - Vorstellung 2014 auf der Gamescom + erste Videos de



## Painkiller (31. Oktober 2012)

*Aquanox³ -Nachfolger offiziell in Entwicklung durch Nordic Games?*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




So wie es scheint, plant der schwedische Spielepublisher Nordic Games eventuell eine Fortsetzung der Aquanox-Reihe, welche auf ihrem Vorgänger "Schleichfahrt" basiert. Dies wurde uns nun offiziell bestätigt. Ebenfalls hat Nordic Games hinter verschlossenen Türen auf der Gamescom 2013 eine kleine Demo des neuen Spiels gezeigt. In dieser Demo war es möglich, in einem Unterwasserhangar sein U-Boot auszurüsten und etwas durch die Tiefsee zu schippern. Als Grafikengine kam die Unreal Engine in der Version 3 zum Einsatz. Noch steht allerdings nicht fest, ob man bei dieser Engine bleibt. Das würde nämlich von der finalen Ausrichtung des Spiels abhängen. 


Viele werden die Spiele nicht kennen, oder nur mal vom Namen her gehört haben. Daher folgt hier am Rande eine kleine Zusammenfassung, um welche Spiele es sich handelt, und was deren Inhalt ist. 

*
Was ist Schleichfahrt?*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schleichfahrt ist eine dreidimensionale, Echtzeit-U-Boot-Computersimulation, welche 1996 von Blue Byte als PC-Computerspiel veröffentlicht wurde. In dem Spiel taucht der Spieler in die futuristische Unterwasserwelt des 27. Jahrhunderts ein. Das Spiel wurde von der in Mannheim ansässigen _Massive Development GmbH_ entwickelt. Im englischsprachigen Raum wurde es unter dem Namen „_Archimedean Dynasty_“ veröffentlicht.

Schleichfahrt spielt in einer hypothetischen Zukunft, in der knapper  werdende Ressourcen, Nuklearkriege und ein zerstörtes Ökosystem die  Menschheit zur Flucht in die Ozeane zwingt. Die Ozeane sind von einer 40  Meter dicken Schicht toten organischen Materials bedeckt, jedoch  gelingt es den Menschen in der Nähe von geothermalen  Quellen in unterseeischen Städten zu überleben. Die Handlung von  Schleichfahrt spielt im 27. Jahrhundert, in der die Menschheit in vier  politische Machtblöcke aufgeteilt ist, der demokratischen _Atlantic Federation_, der Oligarchie der _Arabischen Clans Union_, dem monarchistischen Russisch-Japanischen _Shogunat_ und den Anarchisten der Tornado-Zone. Ein einziges Unternehmen besitzt das Monopol auf die meisten Unterwasser-Schlüsseltechnologien, _EnTrOx_, was für "Energy-Transportation-Oxygen" steht.

Der Spieler findet sich in der Rolle des abgebrannten Söldners  Emerald „Dead-Eye“ Flint in einer Station auf dem Meeresgrund wieder.  Neben Missionen, welche die Geschichte des Spiels weiterbringen, können  hier auch Nebenaufträge angenommen werden, um Aqua kennenzulernen und  zusätzliche Credits für bessere Ausrüstungsgegenstände zu verdienen.
 Per Joystick navigiert der Spieler das U-Boot durch enge Canyons,  Strömungen und feindlichen Beschuss. Die Missionen entwickeln ihre  Spannung durch Suchaufträge und punktuell auftretende Feindkontakte, die  sich teilweise zu massiven Unterwasserschlachten ausweiten. Das Boot  des Spielers kann mit zusätzlichen Ausrüstungsgegenständen erweitert  werden. Die Handlung erstreckt sich auf mehr als 60 Missionen in der  Unterwasserwelt von Aqua.




*Was ist Aquanox?*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Es ist eine fremde Welt ohne Luft und normale Schwerkraft, aber voller  fürchterlicher Monster. Trotzdem reicht statt des Astronautenanzugs die  Badehose - und jeder Erdenbürger kann darin eintauchen: in Ozeane. Dort  hausen Kreaturen, vor denen glubschäugige Außerirdische sofort Reißaus  nehmen würden. In der Heimat des weißen Hais, der Mörderkraken und  Teufelsrochen liegen mächtige Schluchten und Berge, gegen die selbst die  Minenplaneten aus Aliens harmlos wirken. Die Tiefsee ist heute noch ein  Geheimnis für uns - wir wissen weniger über sie als etwa vom Mond.  Genau andersherum ist es im U-Boot-Spiel Aquanox  vom Mannheimer Entwicklerteam Massive Development: Da hat die  Menschheit sich schon vor Jahrhunderten ins Submarine zurückgezogen, die  verstrahlte Oberfläche ist 2666 nur eine ferne Erinnerung. Im Ozean  lebt eine Zivilisation, in der Sie sich als Söldner Emerald Flint (wie  im Vorgänger *Schleichfahrt*) per Kampf-U-Boot durchschlagen. 

Die Handlung beginnt mit einem Diebstahl: Irgend jemand klaut Flints  Hightech-U-Boot, die legendäre _Succubus_. Ein Freund spendiert Ihnen  einen alten Pott, mit dem Sie wenigstens notdürftig über die Runden  kommen. Allmählich finden Sie heraus, was los ist hinter den ozeanischen  Kulissen. Eine Bande von Piraten stellt allerlei seltsame Dinge an, die  gentechnisch manipulierten Bionten aus Schleichfahrt sammeln neue  Kräfte. Außerdem spielen in der Unterwasser-Stadt Neopolis Militärs und  Putschisten verrückt: Letztere wollen einen alten Killersatelliten unter  ihre Kontrolle bringen. Per Direktbeschuss der Erdplatten drohen  Seebeben und Vulkanausbrüche. Kurz: Aqua braucht die Dienste von Emerald "Dead Eye" Flint mehr als jemals zuvor! Und dann wäre da ja noch die persönliche Sache mit der Succubus. Eine wilde Fahrt durch die Tiefen Aquas nimmt somit seinen Lauf....

*"Nur im Wasser, in den Abgründen der Tiefsee, wirst du von der Beute zum Jäger!"*


*Was ist Aquanox II?*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




AquaNox: Revelation ist eine neue Geschichte aus der Unterwasserwelt  Aquas. Im Jahr 2666 begibt sich _William Drake_, ein junger Frachterpilot,  auf die Suche nach dem mystischen Erbe seines Vorfahren. Er sucht das  Abenteuer - und findet Gier, Rücksichtslosigkeit, gnadenlosen Hass - und  überraschende Hilfe. Doch sehr schnell muss er feststellen, dass er  keineswegs der Einzige ist, der den sagenumwobenen Schatz seines  Vorfahren sucht. Mit dem Tod seiner Mutter geht das einst glorreiche Firmenimperium zu  Grunde, und als auch noch sein Vater in die Weltmeere aufbricht, bleibt  der junge William allein mit seiner Großmutter in einem einzelnen  Frachter zurück. Erst mit ihrem Tod entschließt sich der junge Mann,  ebenfalls auf Abenteuersuche zu gehen und gleich mit dem ersten Einsatz  -- einem gefälschten Notsignal -- gerät er in ordentliche  Schwierigkeiten: Williams Frachter wird geentert, und auch wenn ihn die  freundlichen Piraten aufnehmen, so ist er doch nicht mehr Herr im  eigenen Haus.




*Was plant Nordic Games für die Zukunft der Aquanox/Schleichfahrt-Reihe?*

Nordic Games hat im eigenen  Forum das Interesse an einer Fortführung der Aquanox-Reihe verlauten lassen. Aquanox ist der Nachfolger des damals beliebten Spiels "Schleichfahrt" (PC-Games: „_Spielspass: 87 %)_. 

Der Entwickler hat aber noch keine konkreten Pläne für ein Sequel. Nordic Games hat nach der Insolvenz von JoWooD, Teile der Belegschaft sowie deren Spielemarken übernommen. 

Dazu zählen zum Beispiel die Gothic-Reihe und SpellForce. Der damalige Entwickler der Aquanox-Spiele & Schleichfahrt war Massive Development. Dieser wurde im Jahr 2000 von JoWooD übernommen. Das lässt vermuten, das falls es zum Nachfolger "Aquanox 3" kommen wird, zumindest die richtigen Entwickler an dem Projekt beteiligt werden. Von Massive Development stammt auch der beliebte AquaMark-Benchmark



*Aktuelle Forenbeiträge der Entwickler im hauseigenen Nordic-Forum zum Thema Aquanox³:*



Spoiler



Auf die Frage, "Ist es möglich das Nordic diese Spiel auf in die Planung mit aufnimmt und neu Bewertet?", antwortete *phi.lo* mit: 




> du wirst es nicht glauben, aber wir haben die Diskussion schon intern geführt, bis dato ohne verletzte zum Glück.
> manche von uns würden sofort damit anfangen wollen, andere wiederum  würden dann damit anfangen, wenn mal die Projekte der kommenden Monate  releasefertig sind...
> kurzum, wir werden jetzt wohl weiter diskutieren und vielleicht gibts  eine Überraschung im Jahr 2013, aber versprechen kann ich natürlich  nichts.
> 
> beste grüße!


Antwort von*Megalomaniac*:




> Wir haben sogar überlegt, ob wir nicht AN TAT (Aquanox - The Angels Tears) noch releasen könnten. Es  macht allerdings so wie es aussieht keinen Sinn. Wir haben zwar jetzt  alles, aber eine Sony Submission erscheint uns dann doch zu aufwendig.  Ich hab aber irgendwo noch ein Walkthrough Video von AN TAT. Vlt sollte  ich ja das mal einfach veröffentlichen...
> 
> Ich fang mal mit der Flucht nach Vorne an:
> Was sind eurer Meinung nach die essentiellsten Elemente von Aquanox und wie soll ein AN3 für euch aussehen?


Die Entwickler sind im Moment noch am Ideen und Wünsche sammeln. Alle die sich gerne daran beteiligen wollen, können dies hier tun. 




**Update vom 16.11.2012**


*Megalomaniac* hat im Nordic-Forum auf die bereits abgelieferten Communtiy-Vorschläge reagiert, und einen entsprechenden  Post dazu abgesetzt:



> Hallo liebe Leute,
> 
> Wir beschäftigen uns gerade in der Tat sehr viel mit Aquanox 3 und wie  oder ob wir zumindest die Story und andere Sachen, die noch nicht  hoffnungslos veraltet sind, aus ANTAT hernehmen und dieses dann  einfließen lassen.
> 
> ...





> Schön zu sehen, das es hier fanatische Fans gibt.
> Leider ist die Hinterlassenschaft von Massive dürftig, vor allem was auch Story/Universum Dokumentation betrifft.
> 
> Mir ist sehr wohl bewusst, dass die Story Atmosphäre, Location,  Charaktere wichtig sind. Allerdings fand ich, dass viele Dialoge in die  Länge gezogen waren und vom eigentlich Spiel mehr abgelenkt haben. Mein  Take zur Story wäre, dass es klar fokusiert sein müsste und eben dem  Hauptgameplay dienlich ist. Dass das Universum perfekt umgesetzt sein  muss, ist mir bewusst.


*


*Update vom 19.11.2012*

*Ein neuer Post von *Megalomaniac* im Nordic-Forum:




> Ich weiß nicht, ob die Vision in Richtung Open World nicht den Scope  sprengen würde. Für erste würde ich mich eher auf das bereits bekannte  Gameplay stürzen und das eben punktuell verbessern bzw. mit wesentlichen  Elementen aufbessern.
> 
> Bzgl. Story denke ich, dass die gesprochenen Dialoge atmosphärisch und  zu Aqua passen müssen, aber eben nicht so ausführlich wie zB in AN1.  Dafür möchte ich mehr kleinere Dialoge innerhalb der Levels.
> 
> Vlt sollten wir mal ne geschlossene Diskussion zu Aquanox machen mit langjährigen Fans.


*


***Update vom 21.11.2012*

*Post von *Stephand41* (User):*

*


> Licht,
> 
> ich weiss nicht ob der Vorschlag schon mal kam , aber ich denke das  Kostengünstigste wäre doch wenn man Schleichfahrt nimmt es in Aquanox  begins umbenennt, ne aufgebohrte Krass Engine einbaut und Multiplayer,  Leveleditor hinzufügt, evtl eine Konsolenumsetzung und es dann  veröffentlicht? Story und Dialoge wären dann vorhanden. Ihr habt doch  die Rechte an Aqua und allem ausser dem Namen Schleichfahrt seh ich doch  richtig oder?
> = perfektes Spiel
> Mfg


* 


*Post von *aang slow* (User):




> So einfach ist das nicht, sonst könnten wir alle einen Mercedes fahren nur immer unter einen anderen Namen


*


*Antwort von *Megalomaniac*:




> Oh, doch, so einfach scheint es zu sein. Sonst hätte Massive nie das  Schleichfahrt Universum verwenden dürfen. Die IP gehörte Massive bzw.  JoWooD, der Name Schleichfahrt bzw. das Produkt Schleichfahrt Blue Byte.
> 
> Ich hatte vor ca. einem Jahr mit einem der ehemaligen Massive  Geschäftsführer dazu Kontakt, leider wollte er hierauf nicht eingehen.  Der entsprechende Vertrag zwischen Massive und Blue Byte liegt mir  leider auch nicht vor.
> 
> Schöne Idee, die ich gerne umsetzen würde, leider mit gewisser rechtlicher Unsicherheit verbunden.


* 

**
*Update vom 03.12.2012*

*Post von *-Spion-* (User): 



> Die Leute bei Nordic haben das Massive  Vermächtnis entdeckt und sind jetzt erstmal die nächsten Jahre damit  beschäftigt das ganze Material zu sichten...


*

*
Antwort von *Megalomaniac:

*


> Es gibt zwar genug Material, Code etc. zu sichten, aber für eine  Fortsetzung in Frage kommendes Material ist überschaubar. Echt schade,  wie das damals abgelaufen ist.
> 
> Wir sind aber noch dran.





**Update 16.12.2012*

*
                                   Post von *aang slow* (User):



> Hallo Nordic Jungs, Lebt ihr noch? Ich hoffe ihr habt  nicht wieder einer der berüchtigten Diskussionen geführt mit  Meinungsverstärkern aus Holz die blaue Flecken verursachen


 

Antwort von *Megalomaniac*:



> Nein, nein, wir leben noch und es tut sich einiges hinter den Kulissen.  Hoffentlich tut sich bald genug, dass wir bald was handfestes mit euch  teilen können.


Post von *FlintEastwood* (User):



> Wie wärs mit 'ner Beta-Demo?




Antwort von *Megalomaniac*:



> Vlt ne Multiplayer Beta? Da spoilert man ja nicht


Post von -Spion- (User):



> Na da bin ich ja mal gespannt. Ne positive Nachricht wär echt nen hammer  Weihnachtsgeschenk, aber ich denke wir müssen uns wohl bis 2013  gedulden.


Antwort von *Megalomaniac*:



> Bis 2013 sicher, ja.


*


*Update 12.01.2013**

Post von Voodude (User):



> Wäre echt schön, wenn hier überhaupt Mal jemand von Nordic was antworten würde.


Antwort von*Megalomaniac*:



> Keine Angst. Wir lesen mit und sind dran.
> Aktuell machen wir uns gerade viele Gedanken über eine mögliche Story   und diskutieren da eine komplette Neuinterpretation, eine reine   Fortsetzung, eine Fortsetzung vor bzw. nach der Zeit von AN1/AN2/SF mit   und ohne ganz neuen Hauptcharakter. Gibt für alles gute pro und kontra   Punkte. Uns ist vorallem wichtig, dass die Story glaubwürdig rüberkommt   und nicht Ausreden für gewisse Dinge findet. Zudem soll sie alte Fans   gleichermaßen beeindrucken wie Neulinge. Schwierig. Wäre interessant   eure Gedanken dazu zu hören.





> Eines der Hauptziele wird sein, dass neue Spieler nicht erschlagen werden von Story Referenzen.
> 
> Mit Neuinterpretation meinte ich, dass man die meisten Story Parameter  aufnimmt, einige wenige aber vielleicht auch fallen lässt und dann mit  eher wenig Referenz auf AN1 und AN2 ein neues Aquanox entwickelt. So  gesehen losgelöst von der Handlung der alten Spiele bzw. auch als  Komplett neuer Strang, der mit den anderen nicht soviel zu tun hat.  Diese Art von Neuinterpretation wird bei Filmen sehr häufig genutzt. Der  Vorteil ist, dass man sich nicht herumschlagen muss, Erklärungen für  Altlasten zu finden.


*


*Update 13.01.2013**

Post von -Spion- (User):



> Und  da AN1, an2 und sogar SF noch käuflich zu erwerben sind und AN1/2  eigentlich für ihr alter noch ziemlich gut aussehen, können  Interessierte ja die Vorgeschichte auch ohne Probleme erleben.


Antwort von    *Megalomaniac* 




> Das ist keine Option. Das ist annoying.
> Wir müssen eine Option finden, in der vorallem neue Spieler nie das  Gefühl kriegen, dass sie Informationen vermissen. Das ist der Schlüssel  um ein Spiel zu machen, dass viele Leute begeistert und auch erfolgreich  ist.


**Update 08.04.2013**

Auf die Frage, was denn nun der aktuelle Stand sein, kam von *Megalomaniac* folgende Antwort:



> Es tut sich einiges. In ein paar Monaten kann ich euch wahrscheinlich mehr erzählen.


**Update 26.08.2013**

Post von *Megalomaniac*:



> Hallo,
> Es gibt ein paar News:
> http://www.polygon.com/2013/8/23/465...t-nordic-games


**Update 29.08.2013**

*Megalomaniac*:


> Also der Prototype wurde mit Unreal Engine 3 gemacht. Wir wissen   allerdings nicht, ob wir dabei bleiben. Das hängt letztendlich von der   finalen Ausrichtung des Spieles ab.
> Screenshot: Sollte in den nächsten Tagen im Web zu finden sein.


**Update 09.10.2013**

Nachdem der Screen zum Prototyp im Web aufgetaucht ist:

*Megalomaniac*:


> Ja, das ist aus dem Prototype. Im Anhang nochmal in bester Qualität.
> Würde mich über Feedback und Eindrücke freuen http://forum.nordicgames.at/images/smilies/smile.gif


Post von Rikki-Tikki-Tavi (User):


> Wirklich gut gelungen, würde ich sagen. Die begrenzte Sichtweite und  Dunkelheit nach oben hin geben das Spielgefühl von Schleichfahrt besser  wieder als Aquanox 1 oder 2.
> 
> Als hardcore Schleichfahrtfan würde ich mir noch geringere Sichtweite  (so dass man auf Sonar angewiesen ist) und weniger deutlich weniger  stark (oder gar nicht) leuchtende Antriebe wünschen, aber das Designteam  hinter dem neuen Spiel braucht auch Raum um sich selbst zu  verwirklichen. Da ist es mir wichtiger, dass das neue Team voll hinter  ihrer eigenen Arbeit steht, als das meine Wünsche erfüllt werden.


*Megalomaniac*:


> Keine Sorge, die Sichtweite wird noch eingeschränkter sein. Wir sind da wesentlich weiter.
> Für Screenshots würde das allerdings nicht so cool aussehen haben wir uns gedacht.


**Update 28.10.2013**

*Megalomaniac*:



> Hallo,
> Das ist genau die Challenge bei Aquanox - selbst die Gemeinde der  eingefleischten Fans ist meinungsmäßig extrem fragmentiert. Deswegen  haben wir uns auch entschieden unseren Weg zu gehen und Aquanox auf  unsere Art und Weise neu zu interpretieren. Viele werden vor allem  Anfang einige Dinge nicht gut heißen, aber dem möchte ich mich bewusst  stellen. Wir werden vermutlich bald wirklich extrem offen sein was die  Entwicklung anbelangt und vielleicht auch eine Crowdfunding Kampagne  aufstellen. Wir wollen uns exponieren und viele Aspekte mit eurem  Feedback machen und ich denke, dass es die Community verdient hat, schon  während der Entwicklung ständig neues Futter zum Spiel zu bekommen.
> 
> Wir haben uns auch viel Gedanken zur Langzeitmotivation gemacht und  denken, dass ein guter Multiplayer Modus und Modbarkeit die richtigen  Anreize sind.
> ...


**Update 19.12.2013**

*Megalomaniac*:


> Hallo Leute,
> Wir diskutieren gerade sehr intensiv über Aquanox und werden sicher bald mehr erzählen können wie es weitergeht...


**Update 11.02.2014**

*Megalomaniac*:


> Blub!
> Wir sind noch dran und arbeiten gerade einen Plan für Aquanox aus. Es  wird vermutlich auf ein Crowdfunding hinauslaufen, weil wir uns nicht  sicher sind, ob es genügend Leute interessiert und das wollen wir damit  sicherstellen.


Post von *aang slow* (User):



> Na ja was soll ich davon halten? Ehrlich gesagt nix.
> 
> Um zu Wissen ob es Interesse gibt muss man in die Vergangenheit gehen.  Zu oft wurde eine Fortsetzung von irgendeiner Ecke, von Massive oder  Jowood selber angekündigt oder Diskutiert. Die von offizieller Seite  Bestätigt noch dementiert wurde und das seit dem Release von AN2. Da  wundert es doch keinen, wenn die breite Masse ungläubig und wenn  überhaupt nur am Rande über diverse Kanäle diese Diskussion verfolgt.
> 
> ...


Antwort von *Megalomaniac*:



> Hallo,
> Du hast das etwas falsch verstanden.
> Erstens einmal für die Missverständliche Kommunikation um AN3 bei  JoWooD/Massive können wir nichts. Ich denke auch, dass AN3 nie mehr als  am Reißbrett existiert hat.
> 
> ...


Bezüglich den alten Hasen von Massiv und Crowdfounding meinte *Megalomaniac*:


> Natürlich würden wir euch in der Vorkampagnen Phase entsprechend das  Spiel näher bringen. Jetzt ist es noch zu früh, da wir noch nicht  entschieden haben, wie wir weitermachen.
> Bzgl. ehemaligen Massive Leuten: Wir hatten mit einigen Kontakt. Gewisse  Leute hatten 0 Interesse, andere hatten Interesse. Im Endeffekt ist  Aquanox 3 (oder wie es auch immer heißen wird) aber ein Neustart und  daher ist es fraglich, ob das viel Sinn macht.


Bezüglich Deep 6 meinte *Megalomaniac*:


> Hallo Leute,
> Ich muss da anscheinend etwas klar stellen:
> -) Wir entwickeln Deep 6 nicht fertig
> -) Wir lassen eventuell gewisse Ergebnisse von Deep 6 in ein neues Aquanox einfließen.
> ...


-----------------------------------------------------------------

Kommen wir nach diesem verbalen Geplänkel doch nun zu den wirklich wichtigen News:

**Update 01.06.2014**
*Megalomaniac*:


> Zu Aquanox wird es im Laufe des Sommers einige Neuigkeiten geben.
> Das Projekt ist nicht tot. Damit aber so richtig lebt, brauchen wir die  bedingungslose Unterstützung von jedem Fan. Also lasst euch nicht  abschrecken, sondern freut euch das wir Aquanox wieder hochleben lassen  wollen!
> Wir werden wie gesagt in den nächsten Monaten mehr ankündigen und dann  bitte einfach unterstützen wo es geht und jedem davon erzählen.







*Nordic-Games über die Schleichfahrt/Aquanox-Serie:*

Wieso bringt Nordic eine alte Spieleserie zurück auf dem Markt welche im letzten Jahrzehnt endete, anstatt eine Marke aus dem jüngst erworbenen THQ-Segment zu wählen?

_"Wir dachten, es war nur ein interessantes Konzept für ein Action-Spiel," sagte Reinhard  Pollice. "Wie Sie schon sagten, es gibt nicht viele Unterwasser-Shooter da draußen. Einige haben Unterwasser-Komponenten, und ich denke ein paar haben Unterwasser-Missionen, aber das hier ist was ganz anderes."

"Dies ist, wie wir die Dinge angehen. Wenn wir Marken erwerben, schauen wir genau hin um zu sehen, was möglich ist, und wie genau der Markt ist bei diesen Sachen, und eben auch was der potenzielle Markt wäre. Dann beginnen wir mit Fallstudien, Prototypen, Mood-Prototypen und schauen wie die Stimmung ist. Im Grunde ist es ähnlich wie mit dem THQ-Marken. Anders als die großen Sachen, die wir alle kennen -. jedem sind Marken wie, MX, Red Faction, Titan Quest bekannt - gibt es auch eine Menge kleiner Dinge/Marken, die Menschen nicht bewusst sind, welche aber durchaus Sinn machen um damit etwas neues zu beginnen. _



*Das erste Prototyp-Bild zu Aquanox³:*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Videos zu Aquanox Deep Descent:*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XxTSZiJub30

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qy5lGejYOis


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 
*Fazit bis jetzt:*


Wie GameStar berichtet heißt der neue Titel _*Aquanox: Deep Descent*_, und soll dieses Jahr erstmals auf der Gamescom 2014 in Köln der Presse präsentiert werden. Aquanox:  Deep Descent  wird ein Open-World-Titel, der Handel, Erforschung,  Beutezüge  und die obligatorischen Kämpfe bieten will. Die Story soll  man auch mit  bis zu drei Freunden im Koop-Modus bestreiten können.
 
Scheinbar geht es bei Aquanox 3 voran. Das gezeigte Video-Material ist zwar noch Pre-Alpha, aber das Potential ist definitiv da! Es bleibt zu hoffen, das die Entwickler die Vorschläge, Ideen und Tipps der Community ernst nehmen. Die Diskussion im Nordic-Forum lässt auf jeden Fall hoffen.  


Das ist der aktuelle Stand der Dinge bis jetzt. Ich werde die wichtigen Konversationen und Antworten regelmäßig hier einpflegen. Es lohnt sich also, am Ball zu bleiben! 


*Aufruf an die Fans/Veteranten und Interessenten:*

Gleichzeitig möchte ich die Veteranen von Schleichfahrt und Aquanox dazu aufrufen, sich an der laufenden Diskussion im Nordic-Forum und auch hier aktiv zu beteiligen, und diese Meldung hier an weitere Fans und Interessenten weiter zu leiten! Nur so kann eine Wiederbelebung sicher gestellt werden. Jetzt kommt es auf uns an!  Wenn Crowdfounding wirklich Realität für dieses Projekt werden sollte, dann kommt es umso mehr auf uns an!!! Das ist schon mal ein großer Schritt in die richtige Richtung!  
*

 Trailer und Intros:*

Im Spoiler findet ihr ein paar Videos über Schleichfahrt und Aquanox:



Spoiler



Schleichfahrt-Intro:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wx7k4MY-qcw

Schleichtfahrt-Trailer:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qlfezz51Cpw

Aquanox-Intro:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D8FmhCq8uXA

Aquanox-Trailer:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RH1OFYHqm3c

Aquanox 2 Intro:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kKcD4sq5XgU

Aquanox 2 Trailer:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GHALgwTZGz4



Gruß
Pain


*Quellen und Websites:*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/actionspiele/243299-doch-noch-neues-zu-aquanox-3-a.html [Special THX für die Info! ]
Aquanox in Budgetplanung? [Nordic-Games Forum]
Jealous Jellyfish • Foren-Übersicht [immer noch aktives Forum für Aquanox und Schleichfahrt-Fans!]
Aqua-Datennetz [Fanseite & Wiki]
Portal - Aktive Aquanox Gamer [Aktive Aquanox-Gamer]
Aquanox (PC) im Test - GameStar.de [Test von GameStar.de]
Aquanox 3: Nordic Games startet offene Diskussion über Inhalte [News auf der PCGH-Main; Special THX @ Thilo! ]
AquaNox + AquaNox 2 on Steam [Aquanox 1+2 bei Steam]
Amazon.de: schleichfahrt: Games [Schleichfahrt bei Amazon.de]
AquaNox reboot in development at Nordic Games | Polygon [Entwicklung von Aquanox 3 bestätigt?]
Nordic Games zeigt Aquanox-3-Demo auf der Gamescom: "Wir haben Spaß wie Kinder in der Hüpfburg" [PCGH-News zur Aquanox 3 Demo auf der Gamescom]
Nordic - Gamescom-Lineup unter anderem mit SpellForce 3 und Aquanox 3 - News - GameStar.de [News von Gamestar zur Ankündigung von Aquanox: Deep Descent]
Aquanox: Deep Descent - Gamescom-Vorschau zum Klassiker-Revival [PC Games Artikel zu Aquanox: Deep Descent]
Aquanox: Deep Descent (PC) in der Vorschau - GameStar.de [GameStar Artikel zu Aquanox: Deep Descent]


----------



## S!lent dob (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aquanox - Plant Nordic Games einen Nachfolger?*

Das gute alte Schleichfahrt, der einzige Existenzgrund für einen Retro PC 

Hoffentlich kommt ein weiterer Teil und wird nicht so lasch wie Revelation.

Danke für diese News


----------



## Painkiller (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aquanox - Plant Nordic Games einen Nachfolger?*

Ja, das hoffe ich auch! Aquanox bzw. die Welt in der es spielt hat soviel Potential. 
Die Missionen waren immer spannend, und oftmals richtig knackig schwer. 

Mit der heutigen Technik würde das Spiel sicher eine super Optik haben!


----------



## S!lent dob (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aquanox - Plant Nordic Games einen Nachfolger?*

Oja, die Welt mit der aktuellen Technik hätte Potenzial. Dazu wieder schön dreckige Huren und noch dreckigere Seemanssprache und das Spiel läuft!
Wäre auch schön wenn es nochmal wie bei Schleichfahrt eine tolle Karte dazu gäbe, die alte hängt immer noch über meinem PC


----------



## Painkiller (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aquanox - Plant Nordic Games einen Nachfolger?*



> Wäre auch schön wenn es nochmal wie bei Schleichfahrt eine tolle Karte dazu gäbe, die alte hängt immer noch über meinem PC


Foto bitte! 



> Dazu wieder schön dreckige Huren und noch dreckigere Seemanssprache und das Spiel läuft!


Die Charaktere waren auch so schön abgedreht. xD


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aquanox - Plant Nordic Games einen Nachfolger?*

Ich wäre dabei !

Man ich habe AN 2 geliebt wie meine Mutter, was man auch an meinen Name sehen kann.
Ich hoffe es kommt und es wird so gut wie der zweite Teil.


----------



## Painkiller (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aquanox - Plant Nordic Games einen Nachfolger?*



> Ich wäre dabei !


Nicht nur du! Neben Half Life³ steht Aquanox³ ganz oben auf meiner Wunschliste! 

Ich werde mir mal ein paar Gedanken machen, was ich in Aquanox³ haben will, und das dann im Nordic-Forum posten.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aquanox - Plant Nordic Games einen Nachfolger?*

Es soll einfach die weiter erzählung von der zwei werden im gleichen Still wie die zwei. Von mir aus auch mit der Optik von AN2 aber bitte kein openworld müll oder extrem viele Rollenspiel sachen etc. Ich will das gute allte AN2 haben. 

Natürlich in Game MSAA/CSAA sollte rein am besten SGSSAA und so weiter ^^


----------



## Gast1668381003 (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aquanox - Plant Nordic Games einen Nachfolger?*

Aquanox war damals das erste Spiel, das mit meiner (damals geliebten und ziemlich teuren) GeForce 2 GTS (die ich nach 11 Jahren immer noch habe ) bei maximalen Details nicht mehr flüssig lief...

Ein Nachfolger könnte durchaus interessant werden.


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aquanox - Plant Nordic Games einen Nachfolger?*

Aquanox war eins der ersten Spiele die ich je gespielt habe, ich würde mich wirklich über eine Fortsetzung freuen


----------



## Oberst Klink (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aquanox - Plant Nordic Games einen Nachfolger?*

Dann ist da also doch was dran  Wie geil! Erst darf man erfahren, dass die Wing Commander-Reihe mit Star Citizen quasi fortgesetzt wird und dann wird einem noch Aquanox 3 in Aussicht gestellt  Was kommt als Nächstes? Unreal 3?


----------



## Vhailor (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aquanox - Plant Nordic Games einen Nachfolger?*

Ohja, bitte bitte . Hab ich mich damals über unseren neuen Aldi-PC gefreut, weil ich endlich bei Aquanox alles auf Anschlag stellen konnte!

Dürfen sich aber noch 3 Jährchen Zeit lassen, vorher kann ich die Grafik eh nich stemmen


----------



## Oberst Klink (1. November 2012)

*AW: Aquanox - Plant Nordic Games einen Nachfolger?*

Am besten noch die CE3 lizensieren


----------



## -Atlanter- (1. November 2012)

*AW: Aquanox - Plant Nordic Games einen Nachfolger?*

Ein modernes Spiel im Aquanox-Universum würde ich gerne sehen.

Bin aber noch etwas skeptisch wegen Nordic Games. Von denen hab ich noch kein gutes Spiel gesehen und Jowood hatte in den letzten Jahren auch nichts gutes. Oder kann man Gotic 4 doch als gut betrachten? Angeblich soll es eintönig und linear sein. 

Ich hoffe nur das neue Aquanox spielerisch und storytechnisch nicht schlecht wird. Auch die ungewöhnlich gelungene Sprachausgabe sollte im neuen Teil auch beibehalten werden.

Übrigens: Ich habe Aquanox 2 erst im Jahre 2011 oder 2010 nachgeholt. In den Jahren 2002/2001 hab ich noch gar keinen PC gehabt, sondern (nur) ne Konsole.


----------



## Entelodon (1. November 2012)

*AW: Aquanox - Plant Nordic Games einen Nachfolger?*

wäre toll ein nachfolger! sollte sich aber an den ersten beiden teilen ausrichten! 

teil 1 hatte meine gf3 ti 200 @ 225/500 recht ins schwitzen gebracht auf der 1280er auflösung und maximalen details. auf 4x msaa musste ich aber doch verzichten, der (dank übertaktung) flüssigen bildrate zuliebe... das waren noch zeiten... 

der zweite teil macht heute mit 4x sgssaa immerhin doch noch recht was her und noch immer grossen spass...


----------



## steinschock (2. November 2012)

*AW: Aquanox - Plant Nordic Games einen Nachfolger?*

Die sollen ein Schleichfahrt Nachfoger machen der den Namen auch verdient.
Aqua I ging noch aber 2 war müde und wer SF kennt findet auch Aqua 1 schon mäßig.

Und Haupsächlich wegen den blödies die unbedingt eine Maussteuerung einbauen mussten.


Ich bin auch dran mir ein Retro PC zu machem.
Nur für Schkeichfahrt, Starlancer, Crimson Sky und Xwing vs Ti Figther

Edit:
@ Pain 
Danke für die links, werde mal SF in Dosbox testen.


----------



## Gast20141127 (2. November 2012)

*AW: Aquanox - Plant Nordic Games einen Nachfolger?*

Also ich fand Aquanox ganz gut. Mir gefiel das Setting weils mal was anderes war.
Wäre durchaus interessiert an einem weiteren Teil.
Wusste gar nicht das JoWood daran noch die Rechte hatte.



steinschock schrieb:


> Ich bin auch dran mir ein Retro PC zu machem.


Ich hab schon einen. AthlonXP2400+, 1GB Ram, GF6600GT-AGP, 160GB IDE-HDD, Win98SE & WinXP
Da läuft noch nicht mal Gothic3 @800x600 flüssig drauf.
Obwohl, das tuts wahrscheinlich auch auf einer 2011er Plattform@SLI nicht...gg; auch wenn die Patches schon viel gerichtet haben.


----------



## Painkiller (4. November 2012)

*AW: Aquanox - Plant Nordic Games einen Nachfolger?*

Schön das es hier so viele User gibt, die die Serie genau so mögen wie ich. 

Am Dienstag poste ich bei denen im Forum mal meine Vorschläge!


----------



## Gast20141127 (5. November 2012)

*AW: Aquanox - Plant Nordic Games einen Nachfolger?*



<> schrieb:


> Am Dienstag poste ich bei denen im Forum mal meine Vorschläge!


Jajaja...


Leadplattform PC
egal


----------



## aang-slow (6. November 2012)

*AW: Aquanox - Plant Nordic Games einen Nachfolger?*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Schön das es hier so viele User gibt, die die Serie genau so mögen wie ich.
> 
> Am Dienstag poste ich bei denen im Forum mal meine Vorschläge!



Nicht nur hier, ich bin auch immer noch erstaunt wie oft ich in den letzten Jahren immer wieder über diese Thema gefallen bin. Nach dem Crash von Jowood hatte ich erst aufgegeben. 

Aber wie gesagt, Fragen kostet nichts


----------



## Painkiller (7. November 2012)

*AW: Aquanox - Plant Nordic Games einen Nachfolger?*



> Nicht nur hier, ich bin auch immer noch erstaunt wie oft ich in den letzten Jahren immer wieder über diese Thema gefallen bin.


Hin und wieder hat man was drüber gelesen. Aber konkrete Infos gab es ja leider nicht. Meiner Meinung nach hat Nordic da aber ein richtig heißes Eisen im Feuer! Aquanox³ könnte unter Wasser zeigen, was der PC wirklich kann. Genau so wie Star Citizen zeigt, wie der Weltraum mit moderner Technik aussieht.  Die Nachfrage für solche Spiele sind auf jeden Fall sehr groß. Man muss es nur richtig anpacken, und genügend Innovationen verbauen. 

Ich hab dann auch mal meinen Senf dazu gegeben. 

Aquanox in Budgetplanung? - Page 5


Edit:

*Update*

- Videos über Schleichfahrt und  Aquanox I,II in den Startpost eingefügt.
- AANG.org eingefügt


----------



## steinschock (7. November 2012)

*AW: Aquanox - Plant Nordic Games einen Nachfolger?*

Scheint ja konkreter zu sein wie ich dachte 


Abseitz vom Sound/Atmo war es die Steuerung die in Aqua schlechter war.

Ich glaub wegen den Rechten schwer werden mit fortsetzungen der Story.
Haupsache Gamplay stimmt mit den Heutigen möglichkeiten bei der Grafik.

Also ein Aufgebortes SF 2 mit anderen Namen tut es schon für mich.


----------



## S!lent dob (7. November 2012)

*AW: Aquanox - Plant Nordic Games einen Nachfolger?*

Licht,
finde deine Ideen im Nordic Forum echt gut!
Auch sowas exotisches wie ein Joystick, daran hat hier ja noch keiner gedacht 

Wenn die Story sogut wird wie SF damals können sie meinetwegen auch die AQ2 Engine nehmen, das wär mir Wurst, hauptsache nochmal richtig geil in eine Rolle reinkommen und Bionten und duchgeknallte Zonler wegballern bis der Ozean raucht!

So, ich bin dann mal im Pleasure Dome und kipp ein paar Tsunamie Booster in mich rein, statte Glo-Zee einen Besuch ab und verdünn mein Blut mit Dope-a-Cola


----------



## Painkiller (7. November 2012)

*AW: Aquanox - Plant Nordic Games einen Nachfolger?*

Eine neuere Engine wäre schon was feines.  Der Detailgrad unter Wasser wäre sich der Hammer! Von den Effekten der Plasma und Laser-Waffen will ich gar nicht erst reden. 

Das Thema "Aquanox 3" war inzwischen auch auf der Main. 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...-startet-offene-diskussion-ueber-inhalte.html

Es gibt scheinbar also doch noch ein paar mehr Fans als gedacht.


----------



## aang-slow (7. November 2012)

*AW: Aquanox - Plant Nordic Games einen Nachfolger?*



steinschock schrieb:


> Scheint ja konkreter zu sein wie ich dachte
> 
> 
> Abseitz vom Sound/Atmo war es die Steuerung die in Aqua schlechter war.
> ...




Hi,

Das mit den Rechten geht schon in Ordnung. Massive hatte ja erst Schleichfahrt unter Blue Byte entwickelt. Danach begann für diese Studio eine Odyssee. Sie wurden erst von Fishtank geordert wo dann Aquanox entstand was mehr oder weniger die Fortsetzung von  Schleichfahrt war wenn auch nicht auf diesem Niveu. 
Danach wechselte man zu Ravenburger für kurze Zeit dann kann Jowood wo Aquanox 2 kam. Jowood wurde ja von Nordic Games übernommen und somit gingen auch diese Rechte von Aquanox und der Krass Engine mit. Rechte von SF liegen immer noch bei Blue Byte.
Nordic hat ja ,wie man dort Lesen kann,  die Wahl, die Konsolen Vesion von AN 2 ( ATAT) auf den Markt zu bringen oder mit einem ganz  neuem Genre einsteigen.
Das würde auch Sinn machen denn die Konsolen Fans haben zu Lange darauf gewartet. Für eine „ ältere Version“ diese noch zu Begeistern ist sicherlich ein Risiko, daher wird diese auch nicht weiterverfolgt. 
Ich wage mal zu Behaupten das es Nordic Ernst damit ist, den warum sonst mischen sich da die Führung mit ein.

greetz 
slow
P.S. wo finde ich hie rim Forum die Smilies


----------



## Painkiller (7. November 2012)

*AW: Aquanox - Plant Nordic Games einen Nachfolger?*



> Jowood wurde ja von Nordic Games übernommen und somit gingen auch diese  Rechte von Aquanox und der Krass Engine mit. Rechte von SF liegen immer  noch bei Blue Byte.


Dann haben also quasi beide die Rechte? Das klingt iwie schon wie ein vorprogrammierter Rechtsstreit um die Rechte. 



> Für eine „ ältere Version“ diese noch zu Begeistern ist sicherlich ein Risiko, daher wird diese auch nicht weiterverfolgt.


Kann ich auch verstehen. Der PC als Plattform bietet hardwaretechnisch einfach mehr Möglichkeiten. "Problem" ist nur, das viele eine PS3 oder XBox 360 im Haus haben. Damit läuft Aquanox 3 dann Gefahr, nur ein weiterer Konsolenport zu werden. Wenn man allerdings Mods erlauben würde, wäre der Konsolen-Nachteil zwar etwas verringert, aber leider nicht getilgt. 

Die Smilys gibts hier: Smiley-Liste - Die Hardware-Community für PC-Spieler - PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME


*Update*

- Link zum Test von GameStar.de hinzugefügt
- Was ist Schleichfahrt? - Info
- Was ist Aquanox? - Info


----------



## aang-slow (8. November 2012)

*AW: Aquanox - Plant Nordic Games einen Nachfolger?*

  Nein das ist geregelt. Es gab sogar im Uralt Forum zu Fish Tank Zeiten einen Beitrag darüber, warum Aqunaox nicht Schleichfahrt 2 ect.

Na ja auf die Konsolenversion hatten sich damals viele gefreut. Schon allein aus dem Grund das die Nick Names der SF Veteranen dort eingebaut werden sollten. War eine super Sache von Massive die ja Leider nie auf dem Markt kam. Heutzutage werden eh parallel zu den PC Versionen auch Konsolenversionen gemacht.


----------



## Painkiller (8. November 2012)

*AW: Aquanox³ - Plant Nordic Games einen Nachfolger?*



> Nein das ist geregelt.


Puh! Das ist gut! 



> Schon allein aus dem Grund das die Nick Names der SF Veteranen dort eingebaut werden sollten.


Das ist natürlich eine feine Sache!  



> Heutzutage werden eh parallel zu den PC Versionen auch Konsolenversionen gemacht.


Nur bei den wenigsten Spielen ist der PC die Lead-Plattform. Meistens bekommen wir nur eine "verbesserte" Konsolenversion auf den Tisch. Ich persönlich finde das schade. Der PC hat eine Menge ungenutztes Potenzial im direkten Vergleich zu einer Konsole. Zum Glück gibt es aber nicht Spiele, wo der PC die Lead-Plattform ist bzw. sein wird. 

Aquanox³ hätte mit dem PC als Lead-Plattform sicher eine irre Optik. Natürlich vorausgesetzt, das Nordic sich eine gute Engine an Land zieht. Die CryEngine³ wäre hier was nettes!


----------



## aang-slow (8. November 2012)

*AW: Aquanox³ - Plant Nordic Games einen Nachfolger?*

Jop, ich bin auch der Meinung das man mit einem PC da mehr Möglichkeiten hat als mit der Konsole. Von der Grafik her ( und das entsprechende Equipment vorausgesetzt) ist die Konsole schon Klasse. 
Meine Frau würde sich aber Bedanken wenn ich auch das TV Gerät in Beschlag nehmen würde


----------



## Painkiller (8. November 2012)

*AW: Aquanox³ - Plant Nordic Games einen Nachfolger?*

Bitte nicht falsch verstehen! Gegen eine Konsole hab ich nichts, aber Aquanox³ soll wenn dann auf dem PC entwickelt werden. Ein Downgrade für die Konsolen kann man ja immer noch machen. 



> Meine Frau würde sich aber Bedanken wenn ich auch das TV Gerät in Beschlag nehmen würde


Mein TV hängt am PC zum Blu-Ray schauen.


----------



## aang-slow (9. November 2012)

*AW: Aquanox³ - Plant Nordic Games einen Nachfolger?*

Hab ja auch nichts gegen Konsolen  Ich denke darin wird auch die Zukunft liegen nach dem Motto " Alles von der Couch aus". 

SF und AN geben Denk auf nem PC das gewisse Flair ab


----------



## aang-slow (16. November 2012)

*AW: Aquanox 3 - Plant Nordic Games einen Nachfolger?*

Es gibt wieder positives zu Berichten!
Megamolaniac  hat sich wieder zu unseren Beiträgen geäußert. Es gibt, so kann man es Deuten, ernsthafte Diskussionen über Aquanox 3 und deren Gestaltung.
 Derzeitiger Knackpunkt ist aber die Story, da gehen die Meinungen im Nordic Team auseinander. Es geht um die Gewichtung und in welcher Größenordnung man dieser  Beimessen sollte. Aber auch welche „ Dinge“ in Form von Story,  Gameplay  und andere Dinge die ja schon veraltet sind, man mit ins neue Game holen kann.
Natürlich hat sich die Community schon dazu einige Kreative Beiträge gepostet, und nach Megalomaniacs Aussage ist es auch Möglich ihm persönlich per PN seine  Meinung Mitzuteilen. Aber es braucht keiner Angst zu haben die öffentlich zu tun. Die Piratenbande von Schleichfahrt Aqunox haben sich immer durch  Disziplin und einer Portion Höflichkeit ausgezeichnet. Leute die andere wegen ihrer Meinung niedermachen  waren bei uns noch nie hoch angesehen.
Mein Fazit, es ist Ernst mit Aqunox 3, ich hoffe nur das wenn das Konzept bald steht, das auch das Budget dazu genehmigt wird. Megalomaniac  hat noch einmal Bekräftig das er an den Erfolg von Aqunox 3 glaubt. Also seid guter Hoffnung Ihr Seebären, der Sturm legt sich und die Fracht kann sicher wieder gekapert werden.

Hier der Link zu dem Beitrag von Megalomaniac:
Aquanox in Budgetplanung? - Page 6


----------



## Painkiller (16. November 2012)

*AW: Aquanox 3 - Plant Nordic Games einen Nachfolger?*

Das sind gute Nachrichten! 

Ich werd mir das gleich mal durchlesen, und dann ein News-Update machen.

Edit: News-Update ist Online!


----------



## steinschock (16. November 2012)

*AW: Aquanox 3 - Plant Nordic Games einen Nachfolger? *Update 16.11.2012**

Hab es mir die letzen Post durchgelesen. ist soweit i.O


Aber das wichtigste ist und bleibt eine ordentliche Joystick steuerung, und nicht evtl vieleicht 

Was ich diesee Maus noobs has.e, die jedes gut Spiel zerstören.
Maus-shoter gibt es genug, und alles auf den Kleinsten Nenner zu bringen ist das Haupotproblem.

Da ist die euphorie schon wieder zu 80% hin wenn ich so was lesenn muss.

U.Boote und Raumschiffe mit der Maus und sich wundern das keine Atmo und Feeling rüber kommt 
Sry aber so Leute sehe ich als Feinde des Gameplay, 
umgänglich wie ich nun mal bin  

Mal sehen was wird, wede mir jetzt erst mal ein 300i bei CR bestellen. 
Mit Joy- steuerung


----------



## Painkiller (16. November 2012)

*AW: Aquanox 3 - Plant Nordic Games einen Nachfolger? *Update 16.11.2012**

Ich zitiere mich mal eben selbst... 



> Technik:
> 
> - PC als Lead-Plattform
> - Einsatz von DirectX 11, Tesselation etc.
> ...



Ist doch alles da, was gebraucht wird!


----------



## aang-slow (18. November 2012)

*AW: Aquanox 3 - Plant Nordic Games einen Nachfolger? *Update 16.11.2012**

Nordic Games schlägt geschlossene Diskussion mit Langjährigen Fans vor !


Gestern Abend meldete sich Megalomaniac zum Thema Story in Aqunox 3.

Zum Thema Open World meinte er Zitat : "" Ich weiß nicht, ob die Vision in Richtung Open World nicht den Scope sprengen würde. Für erste würde ich mich eher auf das bereits bekannte Gameplay stürzen und das eben punktuell verbessern bzw. mit wesentlichen Elementen aufbessern."

Auch zum Thema Story konnte die Fans beruhigen. Die Dialoge im Spiel werden vom Inhalt her bleiben, sie sollten nur innerhalb des Levels kleiner gehalten werden.

Darüber hinaus machte er den Vorschlag über evtl eine geschlossene Diskussion mit Langjährigen Fans. 

Es nimmt immer Konkretere Züge an


----------



## Painkiller (19. November 2012)

*AW: Aquanox 3 - Plant Nordic Games einen Nachfolger? *Update 16.11.2012**

Eine geschlossene Diskussion? Naja, finde ich persönlich jetzt ja nicht so prickelnd. Woher will man denn wissen, wer ein langjähriger Fan ist? 

Ich werde den Thread gleich mal updaten...

Edit:*

*Update vom 19.11.2012**

- Forenpost hinzugefügt
- Info über Aquanox 2 hinzugefügt
- zusätzliche Weblinks hinzugefügt
- Struktur überarbeitet
- Rechtschreibfehler ausgebessert
- Bilder hinzugefügt


----------



## aang-slow (19. November 2012)

*AW: Aquanox 3 - Plant Nordic Games einen Nachfolger? *Update 19.11.2012**

Geh mal davon aus das diejenigen sind die derzeit dort Posten.


----------



## Painkiller (19. November 2012)

*AW: Aquanox 3 - Plant Nordic Games einen Nachfolger? *Update 19.11.2012**

Ok, das wäre zumindest mal nicht völlig Weltfremd! Was sagen die Leute im Jealous Jellyfish denn dazu? 
Alle von denen haben sich ja noch nicht an der Diskussion beteiligt. Eben wegen dem Debakel von JoWood damals. 
http://jealousjellyfish.de/viewforum.php?f=12&sid=2e1522c01ac6be1943f84ca758ee19cc


----------



## aang-slow (19. November 2012)

*AW: Aquanox 3 - Plant Nordic Games einen Nachfolger? *Update 19.11.2012**

Der harte Kern von JJ hat ja schon dort gepostet. Die von der AANG.org sind eher auf den MP Part fixiert. Teile von der AANG sind ja auch im JJ Aktiv ebesno umgekehrt.
Ich Denke es würde echt reichen dies in dieser Runde auch so zu belassen. Wenn jemand noch Wünsche Anregungen usw. hat kann er das im dem Entsprechedne Forum auch so tun. 

Erst mal muss geklärt werden wie sich Mega das mit der geschlossen Disskusion vorstellt. Ob das über TS oder internes Forum laufen soll oder ob wir sogar nach Wien fahren und dort vor Ort mit allen sprechen.


----------



## steinschock (20. November 2012)

*AW: Aquanox 3 - Plant Nordic Games einen Nachfolger? *Update 16.11.2012**



<> schrieb:


> Ich zitiere mich mal eben selbst...
> 
> 
> 
> Ist doch alles da, was gebraucht wird!


 
Das war eher eine Überreaktion auf den* Link* von aang, und was dann da stand.

Ich find das jetzige vorgehen macht mehr Sinn, ist zwar schön wenn viele sich beteiligen
aber wenn was dabei rauskommen soll sind zuviel Meinungen eher hinderlich.


----------



## aang-slow (20. November 2012)

*AW: Aquanox 3 - Plant Nordic Games einen Nachfolger? *Update 19.11.2012**

Der Stick war schon immer dabei. Ich habe selber sogar im MP Modus damit ab und zu damit gezockt und das gehört zu solchen Games dazu wie auch z.b. bei Wing Comander. Hatte sogar noch Pedalen dran gehängt um die Straff Bewegung nach oben und Unten mit den Füßen zu steuern.

Leider gibt es kaum Spiele mehr die solche Hardware Möglichkeiten zulassen.


----------



## Painkiller (21. November 2012)

*AW: Aquanox 3 - Plant Nordic Games einen Nachfolger? *Update 19.11.2012**



> Das war eher eine Überreaktion auf den* Link* von aang, und was dann da stand.


Argh! Mal wieder dezent falsch verstanden.  Sorry!



> Hatte sogar noch Pedalen dran gehängt um die Straff Bewegung nach oben und Unten mit den Füßen zu steuern.


Hat das denn gut funktioniert, oder war das eher umständlich?


**Update 21.11.2012**

- Forum-Konversation ergänzt


----------



## aang-slow (21. November 2012)

*AW: Aquanox 3 - Plant Nordic Games einen Nachfolger? *Update 19.11.2012**



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Hat das denn gut funktioniert, oder war das eher umständlich?
> 
> 
> **Update 21.11.2012**
> ...



Jop, funtzt sogar sehr gut, konnte man alles im Menue einstellen. Ich hatte damals ein Lenkrad mit Pedalen ( das Lenkrad brauchte ich nicht) einen Stick ( für Single Player für MP nahm ich auch die Maus)  mit dem hatte ich die  Hauptfunktionen an Waffen Geschwindigkeitsregler ect. Mit der Nosrtomo ( Gamepad) hatte ich die restlichen Funktionen bedient. Manchmal hatte ich sogar 2 Sticks dran.
Ich habe mir damals sogar mal einen ausrangierten Sessel umgebaut, tja das waren verrückte Zeiten


----------



## steinschock (21. November 2012)

*AW: Aquanox 3 - Plant Nordic Games einen Nachfolger? *Update 21.11.2012**

Hab alles hier.

Ich hab mir ein ein kleinen Tisch gebastelt für mein Lenkrad.

Bin gerade an StarLancer (geht seit Win7 wieder  muss dann noch Crimson Sky testen evtl geht es ja auch wieder)
um zu sehen ob es Sinn macht für mein Hotas und StarCitizen was zu bauen.
Hatte auch schon drüber nachgedacht dazu die Pedale von Lenkrad zu nehmen wenn es geht.

Hab mir inzw. auch Dosbox und nGlide gesaugt und will SC wieder instalieren.
Hab aber irgendwas falsch gemacht und erst mal kein Nerv mehr. 
Wird eh einfacher für 150€ ein Retro zu bauen Win 95 hab ich ja noch.


----------



## Painkiller (23. November 2012)

*AW: Aquanox 3 - Plant Nordic Games einen Nachfolger? *Update 21.11.2012**



> Hab aber irgendwas falsch gemacht und erst mal kein Nerv mehr.


Du kannst ja mal hier nachfragen: Jealous Jellyfish • Thema anzeigen - Schleichfahrt unter Vista (32 bit)



> um zu sehen ob es Sinn macht für mein Hotas und StarCitizen was zu bauen.


Wenn Star Citizen das wird, was es verspricht, dann lohnt es sich. 


Mein Schleichfahrt ist heute gekommen. OVP und eingeschweißt. 
Mein altes ist iwie abhanden gekommen.


----------



## steinschock (23. November 2012)

*AW: Aquanox 3 - Plant Nordic Games einen Nachfolger? *Update 21.11.2012**

Wenn ich wieder Zeit und Nerv für Dos hab bekomm ich das schon hin.

Gelaufen ist es schon aber noch mit fehlern, problem sind die doffen Glide.dll usw.


----------



## aang-slow (24. November 2012)

*AW: Aquanox 3 - Plant Nordic Games einen Nachfolger? *Update 21.11.2012**



steinschock schrieb:


> Wenn ich wieder Zeit und Nerv für Dos hab bekomm ich das schon hin.
> 
> Gelaufen ist es schon aber noch mit fehlern, problem sind die doffen Glide.dll usw.



Also der Link  http://ykhwong.x-y.net/xe/dosbox_data  den "Muddy" da für Dosbox gegeben hat bezieht sich denk ich auf die Version Dosbox0.74 ist aber die Dosbox SVN Daum die seit 23.11.2012 online ist, also nach dem Beitrag von Muddy. 
Sicher meinte er diese Version 0.74 die man mit n Gilde nehmen soll.

Falls Du dosbox SVN Daum hast brauchst die NGilde nicht. Zumindest habe ich die jetzt runter geschmissen und nehme nur diese Version.

1. Ich habe auf der Platte C: mit ein Arbeitsverzeichnis mit dem Namen DOS gemacht. Darin habe ich den Inhalt der CD kopiert.

2. Dann Dosbox SVN Daum installiert. Da ich das schon drauf hatte und in der Config Änderungen gemacht habe, bin ich in dem Dosbox Verzeichnis in den Ordner Tools rein da kannst die Confic ect. Resetten.   

3. Dann habe ich über die Dosbox aus dem Arbeitsverzeichnis heraus SF Installiert. Bei mir ist das jetzt auf C:\Bluebyte\sf. Von dort aus habe ich setup gestartet und den Sound eingestellt !!!!!!bevor ich gepatcht habe !!!!!!
4. Dann habe ich den Patch sf120 sowie sf_3dfx ins Installierte Verzeichnis von SF kopiert. Von dort aus über dosbox den Patch entpacken lassen dann habe ich alles geschlossen und mittels eines Entpacker die sf_3dfx in diesem Verzeichnis entpackt. Weil das über die Dosbox nicht geht.

5. Dann mein Stick angeschlossen, über dosbox sf3dfx.exe gestartet und ich hatte den gleich erfolg wie Muddy.

Ich werde im JJ noch mal was darüber schreiben


----------



## steinschock (24. November 2012)

*AW: Aquanox 3 - Plant Nordic Games einen Nachfolger? *Update 21.11.2012**

OK, ich hab die SVN .

Bis 3. hatte ich alles aber bei 4.  entpacken über Dosbox 

und ohne 

Das schreibt ihr so beiläufig hin und wisst nicht was ein Dos-noob dann für Probleme hat  
Das war der Punkt wo ich dann kein Bock mehr hatte.
Hatte mich ja an die links und Anleitung von dir gehalten.

Die beschreibungen sind aber sehr dürftig,
ohne das man etwas Dos kennt kommt man so nicht mal soweit wie ich schon war.


----------



## aang-slow (25. November 2012)

*AW: Aquanox 3 - Plant Nordic Games einen Nachfolger? *Update 21.11.2012**



steinschock schrieb:


> OK, ich hab die SVN .
> 
> Bis 3. hatte ich alles aber bei 4.  entpacken über Dosbox
> 
> ...



Ist ja kein Problem, ich erklär Dir jetzt mal so. 

Ich darf davon ausgehen das Du das Spiel in C:\bluebyte\sf hast und die beiden Dateien sf120 und sf_3dfx da drin hast? 

OK !

Starte Dosbox und gib ein

*C:*  und bestätige das (Oder geben eben das Laufwerk an wo Du das Installiert hast)

Dann gebe *cd Bluebyte\sf* ein und drücke wieder Enter dann bist im diesem Verzeichnis.

Gebe *setup *ein und stell deine Soundkarte ein das bekommst hin  

Jetzt brauchst Du nur noch die sf120.exe ausführen mit der Eingabe  *sf120*  und das wieder bestätigen dann installiert er diesen Patch.

Danach gehst Du aus der Dosbox raus und gehst über dein Win in das Verzeichnis rein. Mit deinem Pack file (Winzip ect.) das Du hast entpackst Du die sf_3dfx in diese Verzeichnis. Das wars!


Jetzt kannst das Spiel über die Dosbox ( wie Du in das Verzeichnis kommst habe ich oben beschrieben) das Spiel starten. Und zwar gibst Du entweder *sf* ein oder wenn Du mit der 3dfx spielen willst einfach * sf3dfx* 

Ich hab im JJ u.a. auch ein paar Links gepostet wo die Dos Befehle einzusehen sind. 

Jealous Jellyfish • Thema anzeigen - Schleichfahrt unter WIn 7 32/64 bit


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (25. November 2012)

*AW: Aquanox 3 - Plant Nordic Games einen Nachfolger? *Update 21.11.2012**

Hier die Steam version geht die auch unter Win7 ?


Edit: 

Was ich mir für AN3 wünsche.

Außer eine super geile Mega Technik wünsche mir das gleiche Gameplay wie in AN2. Besonder die Menüfühung mit dem Auge und alles war einfach nur Super *.*
Das gleiche bei denn Dialogen zwischen denn Leuten war einfach extrem geil. Wie das ganze auf gebaut war, ach ich komme schon wieder in schwärmen. 
Auch würde ich mir diese 2D/3D Städte wieder wünsche die so herrlich aus sahen. 

Auch die Figuren sollte alle bleiben, besonders William Drake (Crimson | jetzt weiß jeder woher ich meinen namen habe  ) soll weiter mit Spielen. 

Über ein Remake von SF/AN würde ich mich auch freuen oder endlich mal eine Win7 Version der Spiele.


----------



## aang-slow (26. November 2012)

*AW: Aquanox 3 - Plant Nordic Games einen Nachfolger? *Update 21.11.2012**

Ich halte zwar nichts von solchen Gaming Plattformen aber mit diesen Versionen sollte es eigentlich gehen.


----------



## aang-slow (29. November 2012)

*AW: Aquanox 3 - Plant Nordic Games einen Nachfolger? *Update 21.11.2012**



steinschock schrieb:


> Wenn ich wieder Zeit und Nerv für Dos hab bekomm ich das schon hin.
> 
> Gelaufen ist es schon aber noch mit fehlern, problem sind die doffen Glide.dll usw.


Hab da noch was ganz simpel und einfach für Dich. Schau Dir mal das von Flint an der im JJ das hier geproggt hat.

Jealous Jellyfish • Thema anzeigen - Schleichfahrt unter WIn 7 32/64 bit

Funtz einwandfrei kannst mal testen. Wenn Fragen sind meld Dich einfach hier oder im JJ


----------



## steinschock (29. November 2012)

*AW: Aquanox 3 - Plant Nordic Games einen Nachfolger? *Update 21.11.2012**

 Dank dir

 Auf die wahnwitzige Idee den SF.120 einfach in der Dosbox anzuwählen bin ich nicht gekommen.
Das mit dem Setup wusste ich auch nicht.


Ein dunklen Canyon und den Sound wenn die Bionten kommen muss ich mir noch mal geben


----------



## Painkiller (29. November 2012)

*AW: Aquanox 3 - Plant Nordic Games einen Nachfolger? *Update 21.11.2012**

@ Slow

Haben die Jungs von Nordic über andere Kanäle schon was hören lassen?


----------



## aang-slow (30. November 2012)

*AW: Aquanox 3 - Plant Nordic Games einen Nachfolger? *Update 21.11.2012**

Auser das was im Forum steht gibt es nicht neues. Ich bin derzeit ein wenig kurz an der Leine werde aber da mal Nachfragen wie der Stand der Dinge ist.

@Steinschock

Haste die Version von Flint Easrwood genommen?


----------



## Painkiller (30. November 2012)

*AW: Aquanox 3 - Plant Nordic Games einen Nachfolger? *Update 21.11.2012**



> Auser das was im Forum steht gibt es nicht neues. Ich bin derzeit  ein wenig kurz an der Leine werde aber da mal Nachfragen wie der Stand  der Dinge ist.


Das wäre eine feine Sache.  Nicht das die Jungs bei Nordic die interne Diskussion nicht überlebt haben.  Scheint ja ein Thema zu sein, wo schnell mal die Fetzen fliegen.


----------



## S!lent dob (30. November 2012)

*AW: Aquanox 3 - Plant Nordic Games einen Nachfolger? *Update 21.11.2012**



aang-slow schrieb:


> Ist ja kein Problem, ich erklär Dir jetzt mal so.
> 
> Ich darf davon ausgehen das Du das Spiel in C:\bluebyte\sf hast und die beiden Dateien sf120 und sf_3dfx da drin hast?
> 
> ...



I LOVE U


----------



## steinschock (30. November 2012)

*AW: Aquanox 3 - Plant Nordic Games einen Nachfolger? *Update 21.11.2012**

@ aang

Gemach,
häng gerade bei StarLancer etwas werde danch aber drangehen 


Edit:

Hab es jetzt am laufen, war fast zu einfach 

Muss jetzt erst mal mein J-Stick Programieren, so geht das nicht.


----------



## FlintEastwood (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aquanox 3 - Plant Nordic Games einen Nachfolger? *Update 21.11.2012**



steinschock schrieb:


> ... Hab es jetzt am laufen, war fast zu einfach  ...


 Das war ja Sinn und Zweck meiner speziellen Schleichfahrt-Dosbox-Zusammenstellung. 
Im Fall von Logitech-Eingabegeräten(z.B. Rumblepad2) kann man sich wunderbar über den Profiler helfen. Steht alles mit im JJ-Thread  . Die alte Joystick-Schnittstelle(15poliger Sub-D) damals hat leider nur 4 Achsen und 4 Buttons zugelassen. Den Rest muß man eben als Tastaturbefehle auf's Pad programmieren.


----------



## steinschock (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aquanox 3 - Plant Nordic Games einen Nachfolger? *Update 21.11.2012**

  Wie gesagt fast zu einfach, 
wollte Dosbox instalieren usw. war aber nach dem entpacken ja alles schon fertig.

Ein zwei sachen noch ich hab nur CD Musik währen Missionen und sonst kein Sound/Stimmen ect.
Beim Sound setup hab ich non Digital gewält 

Und gibt es eine Config o.ä wo man die Tastaurbefehle umlegen kann.


Ich kann leider keine Tastaturbefehle auf den Joy legen , liegt aber am Joystick.
Ist jetzt zuviel Retrofeeling mit einer Hand an der Tastatur. 

Jetz fehlen nur noch 1-2 Spiele wie X-Wing Alliance, egal erst mal ein paar Anarcho´s plätten.
(Hoffentl. bin ich die Hiob bald los )


----------



## FlintEastwood (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aquanox 3 - Plant Nordic Games einen Nachfolger? *Update 21.11.2012**



steinschock schrieb:


> ... Ein zwei sachen noch ich hab nur CD Musik währen Missionen und sonst kein Sound/Stimmen ect.
> Beim Sound setup hab ich non Digital gewält


Da hat doch jemand die Anweisungen im Install-Script nicht gelesen!?!? 
Bei "No digital Audio" kann ja auch kein Sound kommen.
Du must "Creative Labs Sound Blaster 16 or AWE32" auswählen, und im nächsten Schritt "Attempt to configure sound driver automatically".

Am besten, du installierst SF nochmal über mein Install-Script "Schleichfahrt_Installation.bat" und achtest genau auf die Anweisungen, dann sollte nix schiefgehen  .



steinschock schrieb:


> Und gibt es eine Config o.ä wo man die Tastaurbefehle umlegen kann.
> Ich kann leider keine Tastaturbefehle auf den Joy legen , liegt aber am Joystick.
> Ist jetzt zuviel Retrofeeling mit einer Hand an der Tastatur.


Eventuell kann dir da sowas weiterhelfen: JoyToKey


----------



## steinschock (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aquanox 3 - Plant Nordic Games einen Nachfolger? *Update 21.11.2012**



FlintEastwood schrieb:


> Da hat doch jemand die Anweisungen im Install-Script nicht gelesen!?!?
> Bei "No digital Audio" kann ja auch kein Sound kommen.
> Du must "Creative Labs Sound Blaster 16 or AWE32" auswählen, und im nächsten Schritt "Attempt to configure sound driver automatically".
> 
> Am besten, du installierst SF nochmal über mein Install-Script "Schleichfahrt_Installation.bat" und achtest genau auf die Anweisungen, dann sollte nix schiefgehen  .


 
Steht ja nirgends das man die SF Batch nehmen muss, 
hatte die Dos batch genommen und wollte die Dos Box nach C instalieren aber da ist es schon zu spät oder ich zu doof. 

Geht ja dann auch alles von selbst.

So Saves gesichert, und alles gelöscht.
Werde jetzt alles auch gleich nach C entpacken, war nähmlich alles auf D 
Auch Drive C, erklährt evtl auch 2 Freezez wo nur noch reset ging.




FlintEastwood schrieb:


> Eventuell kann dir da sowas weiterhelfen: JoyToKey .


 Sieht gut aus, werde ich gleich mal testen.

5 Achsen Hotas mit 12 Knöpfen, voll programierbar, und dann nur untereinander


----------



## FlintEastwood (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aquanox 3 - Plant Nordic Games einen Nachfolger? *Update 21.11.2012**



steinschock schrieb:


> Werde jetzt alles auch gleich nach C entpacken, war nähmlich alles auf D
> Auch Drive C, erklährt evtl auch 2 Freezez wo nur noch reset ging.



Normalerweise isses völlig Wurscht, wo du die Dosbox hinentpackst. Die Dosbox mountet immer den Unterordner "DriveC" als virtuelle Platte C.
Du darfst nur nicht den "Dosbox074SVN" Ordner woanders hinschmeißen als den "DriveC" Ordner, sonst findet die Dosbox ihre Pfade nicht mehr.

Gefreezt ist mir eigentlich noch nix, man darf nur nicht während eines Kampfes mit Alt+Tab zum Desktop wechseln, dann kommt man nicht mehr zurück zur Dosbox.


----------



## steinschock (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aquanox 3 - Plant Nordic Games einen Nachfolger? *Update 21.11.2012**

Läuft jetzt alles Top incl Sound ect.

Der Mapper ist super auch Schubhelbel geht tadelos,
hab noch bis 11Uhr gespielt.

Die Stationen sind halt mühsamer wie in erinnerung,
aber hätte nie gedacht das noch mal so perfekt spielen zu können ohne retro PC


----------



## aang-slow (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aquanox 3 - Plant Nordic Games einen Nachfolger? *Update 21.11.2012**

Eine kurze Randnotiz.

Megalomaniac hatte sich kurz gemeldet. Nachdem Spion kurz angedeutet hat das sich die Nordic Jungs die nächsten Jahre mit der Sichtung des Materials beschäftigt wären.

Ich zitiere: "Es gibt zwar genug Material, Code etc. zu sichten, aber für eine Fortsetzung in Frage kommendes Material ist überschaubar"

Demnach geht es (bald) in die Planungsphase, jetzt müssten alle Zweifel beseide geräumt sein das dieses Projekt "nur eine Luftblase ist".


----------



## Painkiller (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aquanox 3 - Plant Nordic Games einen Nachfolger? *Update 03.12.2012**

Vielen Dank für den Hinweis!

Update wurde eingefügt.


----------



## Painkiller (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aquanox 3 - Plant Nordic Games einen Nachfolger? *Update 03.12.2012**

Bewohner Aqua´s aufgepasst! 

**Update 16.12.2012**

_Hallo Nordic Jungs, Lebt ihr noch? Ich hoffe ihr habt  nicht wieder einer der berüchtigten Diskussionen geführt mit  Meinungsverstärkern aus Holz die blaue Flecken verursachen_Nordic:Nein, nein, wir leben noch und es tut sich einiges hinter den Kulissen.  Hoffentlich tut sich bald genug, dass wir bald was handfestes mit euch  teilen können.

Community:

Wie wärs mit 'ner Beta-Demo   ? 

Nordic:

Vlt ne Multiplayer Beta? Da spoilert man ja nicht


----------



## aang-slow (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aquanox 3 - Plant Nordic Games einen Nachfolger? *Update 03.12.2012**

Hey da war ja einer schneller 

Ok er meinte nachher noch das es vor 2013 nicht wird. Also heisst es Daumen drücken.


----------



## steinschock (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aquanox 3 - Plant Nordic Games einen Nachfolger? *Update 16.12.2012**

 Schon mal deine Sig gelesen,

was hast du erwartet 

Waffenruhe über Weihnachten is gerade noch Ok


----------



## Painkiller (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aquanox 3 - Plant Nordic Games einen Nachfolger? *Update 16.12.2012**

Besser 2013, als überhaupt nicht. Nordic muss sich bei dem Spiel wirklich Mühe geben!
Das Erbe von Schleichfahrt sollte nicht beschmutzt werden! 

Der Thread wird auf jeden Fall aktuell gehalten. Ich versuche alles zeitnah zu ergänzen, falls jemand zusätzliche Infos hat, dann bitte nur her damit.


----------



## Research (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aquanox 3 - Plant Nordic Games einen Nachfolger? *Update 16.12.2012**

Freut mich zu hören.


----------



## Painkiller (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aquanox 3 - Plant Nordic Games einen Nachfolger? *Update 16.12.2012**

Update vom 12.01.2013

Das hier ist gerade im Nordic Forum aufgeschlagen


> *Megalomaniac*
> 
> 
> Keine Angst. Wir lesen mit und sind dran.
> Aktuell machen wir uns gerade viele Gedanken über eine mögliche Story  und diskutieren da eine komplette Neuinterpretation, eine reine  Fortsetzung, eine Fortsetzung vor bzw. nach der Zeit von AN1/AN2/SF mit  und ohne ganz neuen Hauptcharakter. Gibt für alles gute pro und kontra  Punkte. Uns ist vorallem wichtig, dass die Story glaubwürdig rüberkommt  und nicht Ausreden für gewisse Dinge findet. Zudem soll sie alte Fans  gleichermaßen beeindrucken wie Neulinge. Schwierig. Wäre interessant  eure Gedanken dazu zu hören.


----------



## aang-slow (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aquanox 3 - Plant Nordic Games einen Nachfolger? *Update 16.12.2012**

Es gibt weitere Neuigkeiten. Demnach geht es noch um die Frage ob die Story fortgesetzt werden soll oder Komplett neu gestylt.
Ach ja frohes neues noch


----------



## steinschock (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aquanox 3 - Plant Nordic Games einen Nachfolger? *Update 12.01.2013**

Mir wäre das ega, solang die Story gut ist.


----------



## Painkiller (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aquanox 3 - Plant Nordic Games einen Nachfolger? *Update 13.01.2013**

Der Thread wurde wieder mit einem Update versehen.


----------



## Badt (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aquanox 3 - Plant Nordic Games einen Nachfolger? *Update 13.01.2013**

Aquanox...das waren noch Zeiten


----------



## aang-slow (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aquanox 3 - Plant Nordic Games einen Nachfolger? *Update 13.01.2013**



Badt schrieb:


> Aquanox...das waren noch Zeiten


 
Jop das waren Zeiten. Wir werden bald eine Nachricht bekommen....


----------



## Painkiller (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aquanox 3 - Plant Nordic Games einen Nachfolger? *Update 13.01.2013**

Sagt die Glaskugel? 

Weist du etwa schon mehr also wir?


----------



## BautznerSnef (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aquanox 3 - Plant Nordic Games einen Nachfolger? *Update 13.01.2013**



Badt schrieb:


> Aquanox...das waren noch Zeiten


 
Da haste wahr! 

Genauso wie Microsofts Fury³ damals. 

Aquanox 3 ist nicht nur geplant sondern schon lange in der Produktion. Aquanox 3: Nordic Games startet offene Diskussion über Inhalte evt. wirds 2013. Schau mer mal.


----------



## aang-slow (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aquanox 3 - Plant Nordic Games einen Nachfolger? *Update 13.01.2013**

Na ja ich sags mal so, der Papst tritt am 28.02 zurück, mein Cheffe wechselt ab 28.02. die Firma, am 28.02 wird unsre Firma verkauft .......... scheint ein Denkwürdiges Datum zu werden


----------



## Painkiller (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aquanox 3 - Plant Nordic Games einen Nachfolger? *Update 13.01.2013**



> Aquanox 3 ist nicht nur geplant sondern schon lange in der Produktion. Aquanox 3: Nordic Games startet offene Diskussion über Inhalte evt. wirds 2013. Schau mer mal.


Schau mal wie alt der ST schon ist.  Ich hab PCGH damals drauf hin gewiesen, nachdem  hier die ersten Infos zum Thema aufgeschlagen sind. Seitdem bin ich am Ball. Sowohl hier als auch im Nordic-Forum.  Über eine Produktion ist leider noch nichts bekannt. 



> Na ja ich sags mal so, der Papst tritt am 28.02 zurück, mein Cheffe  wechselt ab 28.02. die Firma, am 28.02 wird unsre Firma verkauft  .......... scheint ein Denkwürdiges Datum zu werden


Na da bin ich ja dann mal gespannt.


----------



## steinschock (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aquanox 3 - Plant Nordic Games einen Nachfolger? *Update 13.01.2013**



P.s  Die sollen gleich an Oculus denken


----------



## Painkiller (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aquanox 3 - Plant Nordic Games einen Nachfolger? *Update 13.01.2013**

Stimmt! Wäre sicher nicht schlecht.

Soll ich´s im Nordic-Forum mal erwähnen?


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aquanox 3 - Plant Nordic Games einen Nachfolger? *Update 13.01.2013**

Schön das du das Thema so schön am laufen erhältst !


----------



## steinschock (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aquanox 3 - Plant Nordic Games einen Nachfolger? *Update 13.01.2013**



<> schrieb:


> Stimmt! Wäre sicher nicht schlecht.
> 
> Soll ich´s im Nordic-Forum mal erwähnen?


 
Ja so wars gemeint.


----------



## Painkiller (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aquanox 3 - Plant Nordic Games einen Nachfolger? *Update 13.01.2013**



> Schön das du das Thema so schön am laufen erhältst !


Danke für das Lob!  
Mir liegt die Serie auch echt am Herzen!  



> Ja so wars gemeint.


Wird erledigt!


----------



## teraphin (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aquanox 3 - Plant Nordic Games einen Nachfolger? *Update 13.01.2013**

Licht freunde

Ich klink mich mal ein!

Ich bin auch Fan der Serie, auch wenn ich zuerst mit AN1 angefangen hab und dann erst auf SF gestoßen bin.
Zur Story. Ich würde mir doch schon ein wiedersehen mit Flint und Dopamin wünschen ^^ vlt auch ein Gefecht mit Drake?!?!? Ich war etwas von AN2 entäuscht, da sind in meinen Augen viele fragen offengeblieben. (ist das vieh ein Biont?!, ist die Träne die ANTI-BIONTEN-SUPERWAFFE?!, spielt er am schluss auf Flint an?!)
Cool wäre auch, wenn Flint wiederkommt, dass er die Stimme aus AN1 bekommt, da die besser passt find ich. 
Einige Anspielungen sollten auch schon drin sein da der "grinsfaktor" in AN2 da war als man den Van Grieght´s frachter beschützen musste oder aber Freeman begleiten musste. (nur mal so als beispiel)
Zur Welt den Ansatz find ich gut. Open World okai aber das sollte schon nem roten faden folgen nicht das man Mission 3 macht und dann von Neo-blingbling-polis (^^) nach Lima II fährt wo mission 12 wartet und zwischendrin hab ich die story verpasst...  
Steuerung ... Ganz klar J-Stick is ein muss!!!!

Naja aber ich schätze Weihnachten 2013 oder 2014 wird ma vlt ne beta sehen 

Gute arbeit übrigens finds toll das nach der zeit immernoch was abgeht in Aqua ;D


----------



## SeKontXIII (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aquanox 3 - Plant Nordic Games einen Nachfolger? *Update 13.01.2013**

Aquanox III wird ja Voll die Baustelle !


----------



## Painkiller (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aquanox 3 - Plant Nordic Games einen Nachfolger? *Update 13.01.2013**

Im Bezug auf?


----------



## teraphin (6. April 2013)

*AW: Aquanox 3 - Plant Nordic Games einen Nachfolger? *Update 13.01.2013**

Ich glaube im Bezug auf die Story


----------



## Painkiller (8. April 2013)

*AW: Aquanox 3 - Plant Nordic Games einen Nachfolger? *Update 13.01.2013**

Mhm, das kommt drauf an, was Nordic plant. Wenn die Story um Flint weiter geht, wäre es ja nicht schlecht. 


*Update 08.04.2013*


- Das Thema wird bei Nordic scheinbar sehr ernst genommen. 

*Megalomaniac*;


> Es tut sich einiges. In ein paar Monaten kann ich euch wahrscheinlich mehr erzählen.




Persönliche Meinung:

Das klingt schon mal positiv. Wäre das ganze Projekt kein Thema mehr, wäre es schon abgeblasen worden. Man kann nur spekulieren, aber ich persönlich denke und hoffe, das die Planungsphase bereits läuft.


----------



## aang-slow (8. April 2013)

*AW: Aquanox 3 - Plant Nordic Games einen Nachfolger? *Update 13.01.2013**



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Mhm, das kommt drauf an, was Nordic plant. Wenn die Story um Flint weiter geht, wäre es ja nicht schlecht.
> 
> 
> *Update 08.04.2013*
> ...


 
Ich "glaube" nicht das die Story um Flint ect. weitergeht. Es wird mit sicherheit was neues kommen, dafür spricht die lange Planung die ja jetzt offiziell ist. Würde die Story weitergeführt kämen da andere Infos, wenn überhaupt kommt was aus einem neuen Blickwinkel so etwa wie AN2 Relevation


----------



## steinschock (8. April 2013)

*AW: Aquanox 3 - Plant Nordic Games einen Nachfolger? *Update 08.04.2013**

Ist sicher einfacher wie auf alles mit den alten kontext zu abzugleichen.

Hauptsche es wird gut


----------



## Painkiller (9. April 2013)

*AW: Aquanox 3 - Plant Nordic Games einen Nachfolger? *Update 13.01.2013**



aang-slow schrieb:


> Ich "glaube" nicht das die Story um Flint ect. weitergeht. Es wird mit sicherheit was neues kommen, dafür spricht die lange Planung die ja jetzt offiziell ist. Würde die Story weitergeführt kämen da andere Infos, wenn überhaupt kommt was aus einem neuen Blickwinkel so etwa wie AN2 Relevation


 
Denkst du? Bei AN2 hab ich iwie die tollen Schlachten mit den Großkampfschiffen vermisst. 

Bei Nordic muss es ja arg rund gehen, wenn die so lange brauchen. Es stehen auch wirklich viele gute Ideen der Community im Raum. Man kann nur hoffen das man auf uns hört. Das ist leider immer das größte Problem. Die Entwickler kochen zu gerne ihr eigenes Süppchen. Dabei sind es wir Spieler die eigentlich wissen, was sie wollen. Naja, wie dem auch sei! Ideen und Wünsche haben wir geliefert. Jetzt heißt es warten, und Tsunami Booster trinken... 

Etwas zum Schmunzeln. Die Aquanox-Pool-Bar 
Poolbar - Aquanox - Hotelbilder Azul Hotel & Beach Resort - Puerto Morelos/Riviera Maya - Quintana Roo - Mexiko
Wer hat denn eigentlich die Namensrechte zu Aquanox?


----------



## teraphin (12. April 2013)

*AW: Aquanox 3 - Plant Nordic Games einen Nachfolger? *Update 13.01.2013**



> Bei AN2 hab ich iwie die tollen Schlachten mit den Großkampfschiffen vermisst.


die haben ich leider auch etwas vermisst. 

Ich denke schon das einige gute ideen bei den Entwicklern angekommen sind. 

Cooles Hotel mal hinfliegen und nen Tsunami Booster bestellen


----------



## Painkiller (12. April 2013)

*AW: Aquanox 3 - Plant Nordic Games einen Nachfolger? *Update 08.04.2013**



> die haben ich leider auch etwas vermisst.


Die waren echt klasse! Bei einem Kampf ist mal ein Großkampfschiff direkt über mir rein gesprungen. Iwie war plötzlich alles so dunkel.  *Gänsehaut*



> Ich denke schon das einige gute ideen bei den Entwicklern angekommen sind.


Denk ich auch. Wenn das Geld nicht reicht, gibts ja noch Kickstarter. 



> Cooles Hotel mal hinfliegen und nen Tsunami Booster bestellen



Die werden dich anschauen wie ein Auto! xD Denk mal nicht, das die wissen was das ist.


----------



## teraphin (13. April 2013)

*AW: Aquanox 3 - Plant Nordic Games einen Nachfolger? *Update 08.04.2013**



> Die werden dich anschauen wie ein Auto! xD Denk mal nicht, das die wissen was das ist.


ach dann holst einfach mal es smartphone raus und googles das rezept, wenn ma es nicht auswendig kann XD


----------



## BC304 (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aquanox 3 - Plant Nordic Games einen Nachfolger? *Update 08.04.2013**

Hallo an die Community.
Da ich mich sehr für ein Aquanox Sequel interessiere, würde ich gerne wissen ob es Neuigkeiten seitens Nordic games gibt.


----------



## Painkiller (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aquanox 3 - Plant Nordic Games einen Nachfolger? *Update 08.04.2013**

Die letzte Info kam im April:



> Es tut sich einiges. In ein paar Monaten kann ich euch wahrscheinlich mehr erzählen.



Ich rechne aber damit, das wir bald Infos bekommen.


----------



## BautznerSnef (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aquanox 3 - Plant Nordic Games einen Nachfolger? *Update 08.04.2013**

Mit etwas Geduld noch 2013.


----------



## Painkiller (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aquanox 3 - Plant Nordic Games einen Nachfolger? *Update 08.04.2013**



BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Mit etwas Geduld noch 2013.


 Na wollen wir´s mal hoffen. Nachdem Half Life³ wohl auch 2014 noch nicht kommen wird, wäre es wirklich mal Zeit.


----------



## BC304 (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aquanox 3 - Plant Nordic Games einen Nachfolger? *Update 08.04.2013**

Im Moment ist Nordic Games ja gut dabei *viele* Rechte für Spiele zu kaufen und zu übernehmen. Die haben anscheinend noch viel vor.

PS: Danke für die Antwort Painkiller


----------



## aang-slow (25. August 2013)

*AW: Aquanox 3 - Plant Nordic Games einen Nachfolger? *Update 08.04.2013**

Hi Leute


Nordic hat soeben auf Gamescom eine Interdings gegeben das unter http://www.polygon.com/2013/8/23/465...t-nordic-games zu Lesen ist.

Mein Denglish ist nicht so gut daher kann mir da mal einer Bestätigen, sie arbeiten an einer Fortsetzung nun das offiziell ?

Gepostet wurde das ganze von Megalomaniac dem Business & Product Development Director Nordic Games GmbH, Vienna, Austria. Es gab sogar eine Demo aber wie gesagt mein Denglish...............................

Link zum Post Aquanox in Budgetplanung? - Page 21

Bin ganz nass in den socken.............................


----------



## steinschock (25. August 2013)

*AW: Aquanox 3 - Plant Nordic Games einen Nachfolger? *Update 08.04.2013**

Jup da steht es gab eine kurze Demo wo man in einer dunklen Anlage sein Schiff ausrüsten 
und einige sek. durch den Ozean schippern konnte.

Und hört sich offiziel an, aber Reinhard Pollice sagt auch 
"So arbeiten wir machen eine Demo und sehen ob und wie groß das Interesse ist" usw.

Hört sich zumindest nach 88% an zu 100% bin ich noch nicht sicher.


----------



## Painkiller (26. August 2013)

*AW: Aquanox 3 - Plant Nordic Games einen Nachfolger? *Update 08.04.2013**

Na endlich!  Das sind doch mal verflixt gute Nachrichten!

Da kann man mal sehen, was die Fan-Community alles erreichen kann! 

Der Thread wird aktualisiert.  

Gruß
Pain


----------



## aang-slow (26. August 2013)

*AW: Aquanox 3 - Nachfolger offiziell in Entwicklung durch Nordic Games?  *Update 26.08.2013**

Ok das ist ein normaler Durchlauf wie sie es mit jedem Game machen. Zudem macht das schon in diversen Blocks und Webseiten die Runde. 

Zumindest sind die weiter als Jowood damals. Ach ja noch ne Info von Megalomaniac gerade eben im Forum ich zitiere


"Wir werden bald einen ersten Mood Screenshot daraus veröffentlichen.
Die Demo ist rudimentär, bietet aber sowohl die Basen als auch das eigentliche Gameplay in den Tiefen des Meeres."



Bin mal auf den Screen gespannt.  Also rein und posten, fragt jetzt oder nie


----------



## Painkiller (26. August 2013)

*AW: Aquanox 3 - Nachfolger offiziell in Entwicklung durch Nordic Games?  *Update 26.08.2013**

Bin schon dabei.  Mal sehen ob Mega heute gesprächiger ist, als sonst.


----------



## Research (26. August 2013)

*AW: Aquanox 3 - Nachfolger offiziell in Entwicklung durch Nordic Games?  *Update 26.08.2013**

*PLOP!*

Schampus für alle.

Wir dürfen gespannt sein.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (28. August 2013)

*AW: Aquanox 3 - Nachfolger offiziell in Entwicklung durch Nordic Games?  *Update 26.08.2013**

Ja, wir haben a bisserl mehr Infos:
Nordic Games zeigt Aquanox-3-Demo auf der Gamescom: "Wir haben Spaß wie Kinder in der Hüpfburg"


----------



## Painkiller (28. August 2013)

*AW: Aquanox 3 - Nachfolger offiziell in Entwicklung durch Nordic Games?  *Update 26.08.2013**

Danke für deine Hilfe, Thilo!  

Ich werde die Infos gleich in die News mit aufnehmen! 

*Update 28.08.2013*
- Infos der PCGH-News wird mit aufgenommen
- kleine optische Anpassungen

Gruß
Pain


----------



## Painkiller (29. August 2013)

*AW: Aquanox 3 - Nachfolger offiziell in Entwicklung durch Nordic Games?  *Update 28.08.2013**

Wieder mal ein kleines Update! *29.08.2013*

*Megalomaniac* hat sich zur verwendeten Engine geäußert:

_Also der Prototype wurde mit Unreal Engine 3 gemacht. Wir wissen  allerdings nicht, ob wir dabei bleiben. Das hängt letztendlich von der  finalen Ausrichtung des Spieles ab.
Screenshot: Sollte in den nächsten Tagen im Web zu finden sein. 						_


----------



## Painkiller (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aquanox 3 - Nachfolger offiziell in Entwicklung durch Nordic Games?  *Update 28.08.2013**

Hier ist vermutlich das Bild mit dem Prototypen. Eine Bestätigung seitens Nordic-Games gibt es dazu leider noch nicht. Sobald diese vorliegt, nehme ich das Bild in den Thread mit auf. 

http://gamona-images.de/513205/scale,960,540,outside/61d8da4383c6dc4368531f84cdee809a.jpg


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aquanox 3 - Nachfolger offiziell in Entwicklung durch Nordic Games?  *Update 28.08.2013**

Oh ha....

Ich hoffe die Behalten das Farbschema aus AN2 bei weil das passte einfach zu der ganzen Stimmung.
Als engine würde ich wohl die Cryengine, UE4 oder eine eigne Neue entwicklung (zb KRASS2) wünschen und nicht so eine Uralte UE3. Aber gut das ist ja alles noch offen.

Und vielen dank das einen so am Laufen hältst finde ich super !


----------



## Painkiller (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aquanox 3 - Nachfolger offiziell in Entwicklung durch Nordic Games?  *Update 28.08.2013**

Wie gesagt, das ganze war nur ein erster Prototyp. Auf eine Engine hat man sich noch nicht festgelegt.
Der Screenshot erinnert durch sein Blau sehr stark an Schleichfahrt. 



> Und vielen dank das einen so am Laufen hältst finde ich super !


Immer wieder gerne! Ich werde das auch weiterhin machen.  Wir brauchen einfach ein Aquanox³.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aquanox 3 - Nachfolger offiziell in Entwicklung durch Nordic Games?  *Update 28.08.2013**



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, das ganze war nur ein erster Prototyp. Auf eine Engine hat man sich noch nicht festgelegt.
> Der Screenshot erinnert durch sein Blau sehr stark an Schleichfahrt.
> 
> 
> Immer wieder gerne! Ich werde das auch weiterhin machen.  Wir brauchen einfach ein Aquanox³.



Ich hab es schon gebrauch wo ich mit AN² durch war, allein an meinen Namen kann ja ableiten wie sehr ich das Game Liebe *.*

Aber genau das blau gefällt mir garnicht ich es gern schön düster habe, was ich ja an AN² so geliebt habe. Was ich am meisten hoffe ist das sie wieder so gute Sprechen ran bekommen wie im zweiten teil. Die waren einfach mega hammer und haben zu gepasst wie die faust aufs Auge.


----------



## Painkiller (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aquanox 3 - Nachfolger offiziell in Entwicklung durch Nordic Games?  *Update 28.08.2013**

Düster wird es schon noch werden.  Das Bild zeigt ja eine beleuchtete Anlage mit viel Umgebungslicht. Im tiefen Wasser wird es sicher um einiges dunkler sein. Ich hab dann immer Angst, das ein Monster aus dem dunklen kommt, und mein U-Boot frisst.


----------



## aang-slow (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aquanox 3 - Nachfolger offiziell in Entwicklung durch Nordic Games?  *Update 28.08.2013**

Vor kurzem ist man über diesen Screen gestolpert 

Prototyp AN 3

Ich hab das mal im Nordic Forum rein, bisher wurde das werde Kommentiert noch Dementiert seiten der Nordic Crew


----------



## aang-slow (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aquanox 3 - Nachfolger offiziell in Entwicklung durch Nordic Games?  *Update 28.08.2013**

Nachtrag von mir.

Nordic hat soeben bestätigt das diese Bild vom Prototyp ist. Meag hat sogar noch eine mit bessere Auflösung gepostet.

Aquanox in Budgetplanung? - Page 23


----------



## Painkiller (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aquanox 3 - Nachfolger offiziell in Entwicklung durch Nordic Games?  *Update 09.10.2013**

*Update 09.10.2013*

- Prototyp-Bild wurde in Originalgröße eingefügt
- Nordic-Forum Auszüge wurden ergänzt


----------



## aang-slow (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aquanox 3 - Nachfolger offiziell in Entwicklung durch Nordic Games? - Erster Prototyp-Screen ist da!!!   *Update 09.10.2013**

Aquanox in Budgetplanung? - Page 25

Es gibt mal wieder was neues von der Nordic Front. Mega bezog Stellung zu den Vorschlägen der Com, sowie was die Langzeitmotivation betrifft. Zum letzteren meinte er, das ein Modbares Game sowie ein Multiplyer die richitgen Anreize wären.


----------



## Painkiller (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aquanox 3 - Nachfolger offiziell in Entwicklung durch Nordic Games! - Offene Entwicklung seitens Nordic bevorzugt   *Update 28.10.2013**

*Update 28.10.2013*

- Nachricht von _*Megalomaniac*_ wurde eingefügt



> Hallo,
> Das ist genau die Challenge bei Aquanox - selbst die Gemeinde der  eingefleischten Fans ist meinungsmäßig extrem fragmentiert. Deswegen  haben wir uns auch entschieden unseren Weg zu gehen und Aquanox auf  unsere Art und Weise neu zu interpretieren. Viele werden vor allem  Anfang einige Dinge nicht gut heißen, aber dem möchte ich mich bewusst  stellen. Wir werden vermutlich bald wirklich extrem offen sein was die  Entwicklung anbelangt und vielleicht auch eine Crowdfunding Kampagne  aufstellen. Wir wollen uns exponieren und viele Aspekte mit eurem  Feedback machen und ich denke, dass es die Community verdient hat, schon  während der Entwicklung ständig neues Futter zum Spiel zu bekommen.
> 
> Wir haben uns auch viel Gedanken zur Langzeitmotivation gemacht und  denken, dass ein guter Multiplayer Modus und Modbarkeit die richtigen  Anreize sind.
> ...



- Thread-Titel wurde entsprechend geändert


----------



## steinschock (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aquanox 3 - Nachfolger offiziell in Entwicklung durch Nordic Games! - Offene Entwicklung seitens Nordic bevorzugt   *Update 28.10.2013**

 Saubere Sache nach SC, X-R, Elite und jetzt noch Aqua.
Alles kaum zu fassen, ich glaub ich Hyperventilier gleich.


----------



## Painkiller (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aquanox - Plant Nordic Games einen Nachfolger?*



S!lent dob schrieb:


> Oja, die Welt mit der aktuellen Technik hätte Potenzial. Dazu wieder schön dreckige Huren und noch dreckigere Seemanssprache und das Spiel läuft!
> Wäre auch schön wenn es nochmal wie bei Schleichfahrt eine tolle Karte dazu gäbe, die alte hängt immer noch über meinem PC


 Ich warte immer noch ein Foto von der Karte. *_*



> Saubere Sache nach SC, X-R, Elite und jetzt noch Aqua.
> Alles kaum zu fassen, ich glaub ich Hyperventilier gleich. ​



Das wurde auch langsam Zeit. Das Genre darf nicht aussterben. Der Verlust wäre viel zu hart.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aquanox 3 - Nachfolger offiziell in Entwicklung durch Nordic Games! - Offene Entwicklung seitens Nordic bevorzugt   *Update 28.10.2013**

Bitte kein Crowdfunding  !!


----------



## Painkiller (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aquanox 3 - Nachfolger offiziell in Entwicklung durch Nordic Games! - Offene Entwicklung seitens Nordic bevorzugt   *Update 28.10.2013**

Warum? Was spricht denn dagegen?


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aquanox 3 - Nachfolger offiziell in Entwicklung durch Nordic Games! - Offene Entwicklung seitens Nordic bevorzugt   *Update 28.10.2013**

Da ich angst habe das es wie bei Star Citizen wird das man für jeden scheiß, egal was, geld zahlen muss. Und ich befürchte das das nicht genug Geld zusammnen und wenn doch wird leider wie fast alle solche Projekte die Optik leiden da man nicht genug geld dann hat. Und wir reden hier von einen Spiel was einfach nicht schlecht werden darf !!!!!!

Die sollen lieber zu DeppSilver oder so gehen und damit das Spiel ordentlich wird !


----------



## Research (4. November 2013)

*AW: Aquanox 3 - Nachfolger offiziell in Entwicklung durch Nordic Games! - Offene Entwicklung seitens Nordic bevorzugt   *Update 28.10.2013**



CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Da ich angst habe das es wie bei Star Citizen wird das man für jeden scheiß, egal was, geld zahlen muss. Und ich befürchte das das nicht genug Geld zusammnen und wenn doch wird leider wie fast alle solche Projekte die Optik leiden da man nicht genug geld dann hat. Und wir reden hier von einen Spiel was einfach nicht schlecht werden darf !!!!!!
> 
> Die sollen lieber zu DeppSilver oder so gehen und damit das Spiel ordentlich wird !



Was? Wo hast du das her?

BTW: Roberts hat mittlerweile über 24 Millionen zusammen.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (4. November 2013)

*AW: Aquanox 3 - Nachfolger offiziell in Entwicklung durch Nordic Games! - Offene Entwicklung seitens Nordic bevorzugt   *Update 28.10.2013**



Research schrieb:


> Was? Wo hast du das her?
> 
> BTW: Roberts hat mittlerweile über 24 Millionen zusammen.


 
Da er mit für jeden misst Geld will und was er für Preise verlangt. Bin einfach kein freund von dem ganzen KickStarter besonders bei großen spielen.


----------



## steinschock (4. November 2013)

*AW: Aquanox 3 - Nachfolger offiziell in Entwicklung durch Nordic Games! - Offene Entwicklung seitens Nordic bevorzugt   *Update 28.10.2013**

Das ist  nicht richtig was du da schreibst.

Chris hat selbst mehrfach betont das Goals und Preise nicht reel sind, 
und das wer das Spiel wills oll nur das Startpacket ab 35$ kaufen und gut ist.
*Alles* gibt es auch Ingame zu Erweben 

Dar Rest ist füe Entusiasten und zur Unterstützung des Gesammtprojekts.
Auch hier war ja so ein riesen Erfolg schlecht Vorhersehbar und Nachträglich die Preise ändern bringt auch viel Ärger.
Viele Goals gab es schon immer, jetzt wird einiges halt Erweitert und wird früher fertig weil mehr Leute dran arbeiten.


----------



## BC304 (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aquanox 3 - Nachfolger offiziell in Entwicklung durch Nordic Games! - Offene Entwicklung seitens Nordic bevorzugt   *Update 28.10.2013**

Licht meine Freunde,

gibt es irgendwelche Neuigkeiten seitens Nordic?(Die hauen ja immer mehr Ankündigungen,Partnerschaften,etc raus  )

Weihnachtsgeschenke?(Screenshot aus der Tech-Demo?)


----------



## Painkiller (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aquanox 3 - Nachfolger offiziell in Entwicklung durch Nordic Games! - Offene Entwicklung seitens Nordic bevorzugt   *Update 28.10.2013**

Leider bis jetzt noch nicht. :/ Nordic hat zwar versprochen das Video hoch zu laden, aber passiert ist nichts.


----------



## BC304 (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aquanox 3 - Nachfolger offiziell in Entwicklung durch Nordic Games! - Offene Entwicklung seitens Nordic bevorzugt   *Update 28.10.2013**



			
				Megalomaniac schrieb:
			
		

> 19-12-2013, 18:37 #386
> Megalomaniac's
> Hallo Leute,
> Wir diskutieren gerade sehr intensiv über Aquanox und werden sicher bald mehr erzählen können wie es weitergeht...



Hab ich im Nordic Forum gefunden. Sieht so aus als ob wir bald neues erfahren werden.


----------



## aang-slow (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Aquanox 3 - Nachfolger offiziell in Entwicklung durch Nordic Games! - Offene Entwicklung seitens Nordic bevorzugt   *Update 28.10.2013**

Es gibt was neues. 

Zitat von Mega: 
"Blub! Wir sind noch dran und arbeiten gerade einen Plan für Aquanox aus. Es wird vermutlich auf ein Crowdfunding hinauslaufen, weil wir uns nicht sicher sind, ob es genügend Leute interessiert und das wollen wir damit sicherstellen."

Mal schauen wie der Plan ausgeht......


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Aquanox 3 - Nachfolger offiziell in Entwicklung durch Nordic Games! - Offene Entwicklung seitens Nordic bevorzugt   *Update 28.10.2013**

Bitte keine Crowdfunding Projekt ich bin echt keine Freund davon. 
Denn dann bekommt man nur so eine halb gare *******.


----------



## DarthLAX (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Aquanox 3 - Nachfolger offiziell in Entwicklung durch Nordic Games! - Offene Entwicklung seitens Nordic bevorzugt   *Update 28.10.2013**

buhuu - man merkt das ich nicht oft hier bin/war in letzter zeit, das ich das übersehen habe (obwohl ich Aquanox und Aquanox: Revelation geliebt habe, vor allem weil die Grafik einfach nur geil war (das sah echt aus wie unter wasser und das zu einer zeit als spiele die über wasser spielten doch oft noch recht eckig und kantig waren))...aber trotzdem:

Ich freue mich (!) - es wird Zeit das ein haufen alte games mal neue Teile bekommt, wie z.B. Imperium Galaktika, No one lives forever, Half Life (das 3er wäre mal schön) etc.  (mal sehen was da noch kommt - ich meine Imp. Galaktika gibt es nun für tablets, mal sehen was drauß wird (würde es mir holen, wenn ich ne kreditkarte hätte ^^))

ach ja: eine sache stört mich schon jetzt (auf die bilder aus dem ersten posting bezogen) - triebwerke bei nem U-Boot? - sorry, aber selbst bei den alten aquanox-teilen gab es keien raketen-getriebenen U-Boote (!)...was ich aber auch ganz gut fand 

mfg LAX
ps: ich will meinen Superkavitierenden Hammerhead  (note: an die die das game net gespielt haben - der hammerhead ist ein torpedo (der beste im game, weil er nicht auf düppel etc. reagiert und recht schnell ist) und die beschreibung sagt, das er superkavitation könnte, wenn es denn - noch - erlaubt wäre (die haben solche waffen verboten, weil die nun mal extrem stark sind ^^))


----------



## Galaxy_Radio (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Aquanox 3 - Nachfolger offiziell in Entwicklung durch Nordic Games! - Offene Entwicklung seitens Nordic bevorzugt   *Update 28.10.2013**

Hmm,

Kickstarter also, bin mal gespant, worauf das hinauslaufen wird. Kickstarter sollte auch endlich mal PayPalbezahlung akzeptieren, viele besitzen keine Kreditkarte, ich eben so wenig und für Kickstarter werde ich mir auch keine extra anschaffen. Ist schon schade, da ich so bereits 3 Projekte nicht mitfinanzieren konnte, aber gut, soll es drum sein, finanziert wurden alle, die ich interessant fand. 

Danke für die Infos, stand noch nicht auf meiner Liste, hoffe sie haben Erfolg damit, mochte Aquanox I+II.


----------



## Grim3001 (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Aquanox 3 - Nachfolger offiziell in Entwicklung durch Nordic Games! - Offene Entwicklung seitens Nordic bevorzugt   *Update 28.10.2013**

Bitte, bitte, bitte .... ich brauch endlich eine würdige Fortsetzung! Die Schleichfahrt/ Aquanox-Serie war so göttlich!


----------



## aang-slow (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Aquanox 3 - Nachfolger offiziell in Entwicklung durch Nordic Games! - Offene Entwicklung seitens Nordic bevorzugt   *Update 28.10.2013**

Hier noch ne Info aus Game Star

Aquanox - Möglicherweise neuer Ableger bei Nordic Games in Arbeit (Update) - News - GameStar.de


----------



## -Atlanter- (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: Aquanox 3 - Nachfolger offiziell in Entwicklung durch Nordic Games! - Offene Entwicklung seitens Nordic bevorzugt   *Update 28.10.2013**

Der Thread scheint ein bisschen untergegangen zu sein.

Noch diesen Monat soll es neue Nachrichten zum Aquanox Reboot geben. Das Project läuft also noch.

Aquanox in Budgetplanung? - Page 32


----------



## DerLachs (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: Aquanox 3 - Nachfolger offiziell in Entwicklung durch Nordic Games! - Offene Entwicklung seitens Nordic bevorzugt   *Update 28.10.2013**

Ich wusste gar nicht, dass ein neuer Teil in Planung ist. Das ist für mich die beste News seit Jahren.


----------



## Painkiller (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Aquanox 3 - Nachfolger offiziell in Entwicklung durch Nordic Games! - Offene Entwicklung seitens Nordic bevorzugt   *Update 28.10.2013**



> Der Thread scheint ein bisschen untergegangen zu sein.


Ich hab den Thread nicht vergessen.  Nur wollte ich eigentlich auf die ersten richtigen Infos seitens Nordic Games warten. 
Ich aktualisiere ihn gleich mal. 

Edit: 

Seit dem letzten Update ist viel Zeit verstrichen, und  scheinbar geht es bei Aquanox 3 voran. Crowdfounding ist scheinbar der  Weg den man beschreiten will. 

Zitat:
*Megalomaniac*:


> Blub!
> Wir sind noch dran und arbeiten gerade einen Plan für Aquanox aus. Es    wird vermutlich auf ein Crowdfunding hinauslaufen, weil wir uns nicht    sicher sind, ob es genügend Leute interessiert und das wollen wir damit    sicherstellen.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Heroman_overall (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Aquanox 3 - Nachfolger offiziell in Entwicklung durch Nordic Games! - Neuigkeiten im Laufe des Sommers; offenbar Crowdfounding *Update 28.07.2014**

Sau geile Info, freue mich schon darauf. Werd die Woche mal den Vorgänger heraussuchen und anspielen, sofern ich ihn noch unter der Staubschicht finde. Konnte Aquanox 2 damals nicht spielen, da mein Rechner damals zu langsam war. Juhu, ab gehts


----------



## Painkiller (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Aquanox 3 - Nachfolger offiziell in Entwicklung durch Nordic Games! - Neuigkeiten im Laufe des Sommers; offenbar Crowdfounding *Update 28.07.2014**

Aquanox 1 hat bei mir ein paar Probleme mit der Maus unter Win7 gemacht. Die Sensibilität war scheinbar zu viel für das Spiel. 
Hab´s aber via separaten Maus-Profil für Aquanox dann in den Griff bekommen.


----------



## Happy1337 (3. August 2014)

*AW: Aquanox 3 - Nachfolger offiziell in Entwicklung durch Nordic Games! - Neuigkeiten im Laufe des Sommers; offenbar Crowdfounding *Update 28.07.2014**

Hätte niemals gedacht, dass es dazu nochmals ne News geben würde.
Aber ich freu mich wohl drauf 

mfg


----------



## BautznerSnef (4. August 2014)

*AW: Aquanox 3 - Nachfolger offiziell in Entwicklung durch Nordic Games! - Neuigkeiten im Laufe des Sommers; offenbar Crowdfounding *Update 28.07.2014**

Crowdfounding läuft bereits seit der letzten GC...


----------



## Painkiller (4. August 2014)

*AW: Aquanox 3 - Nachfolger offiziell in Entwicklung durch Nordic Games! - Neuigkeiten im Laufe des Sommers; offenbar Crowdfounding *Update 28.07.2014**



BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Crowdfounding läuft bereits seit der letzten GC...


 Hast du eine Quelle dazu? Ich finde im Netz nämlich nichts in dieser Richtung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (4. August 2014)

*AW: Aquanox 3 - Nachfolger offiziell in Entwicklung durch Nordic Games! - Neuigkeiten im Laufe des Sommers; offenbar Crowdfounding *Update 28.07.2014**

Auf der CG 2013 wurden ja bereits andeutungen gemacht. Später stand dann, also im Oktober letzten Jahres fest das Crowdfounding geplant ist. Nach wie vor *Planungsphase*! Da die Kampagne noch nicht Offiziell ist!

Noch eine alte Quelle: Aquanox 3: Serien-Reboot // Crowdfunding


----------



## Painkiller (4. August 2014)

*AW: Aquanox 3 - Nachfolger offiziell in Entwicklung durch Nordic Games! - Neuigkeiten im Laufe des Sommers; offenbar Crowdfounding *Update 28.07.2014**

So was in der Art steht ja auch im Nordic-Forum. Seit dem warten ja alle auf die Neuigkeiten die für den Sommer angekündigt wurden. Hoffentlich vergisst Nordic nicht die alten Hasen und Fans. Zum Beispiel aus dem Jealous Jellyfish. Kommunikation ist hier extrem wichtig finde ich. Und zwar nicht nur was das Crowdfounding betrifft, sondern vor allem bezüglich des Spiels selbst.


----------



## repe (4. August 2014)

*AW: Aquanox 3 - Nachfolger offiziell in Entwicklung durch Nordic Games! - Neuigkeiten im Laufe des Sommers; offenbar Crowdfounding *Update 28.07.2014**

Oh ja...ich mag unter-Wasser Spiele  
Deswegen spiel ich noch hin u wieder Bioshock 1...und guck dort ausn Fenster 

Dann muss ich mal Aquanox 1 rauskramen


----------



## BautznerSnef (5. August 2014)

*AW: Aquanox 3 - Nachfolger offiziell in Entwicklung durch Nordic Games! - Neuigkeiten im Laufe des Sommers; offenbar Crowdfounding *Update 28.07.2014**



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> So was in der Art steht ja auch im Nordic-Forum. Seit dem warten ja alle auf die Neuigkeiten die für den Sommer angekündigt wurden. Hoffentlich vergisst Nordic nicht die alten Hasen und Fans. Zum Beispiel aus dem Jealous Jellyfish. Kommunikation ist hier extrem wichtig finde ich. Und zwar nicht nur was das Crowdfounding betrifft, sondern vor allem bezüglich des Spiels selbst.


 
Ok.
Ich sag nur, GC abwarten und Tee machen, oder so...


----------



## Happy1337 (5. August 2014)

*AW: Aquanox 3 - Nachfolger offiziell in Entwicklung durch Nordic Games! - Neuigkeiten im Laufe des Sommers; offenbar Crowdfounding *Update 28.07.2014**



repe schrieb:


> Oh ja...ich mag unter-Wasser Spiele
> Deswegen spiel ich noch hin u wieder Bioshock 1...und guck dort ausn Fenster
> 
> Dann muss ich mal Aquanox 1 rauskramen



Den ersten fand ich persönlich auch deutlich besser als den 2ten
War für mich dann nur mehr vom alten


----------



## Painkiller (5. August 2014)

*AW: Aquanox 3 - Nachfolger offiziell in Entwicklung durch Nordic Games! - Neuigkeiten im Laufe des Sommers; offenbar Crowdfounding *Update 28.07.2014**



> Ich sag nur, GC abwarten und Tee machen, oder so...


Ich mag keinen Tee.  
Naja wirkliche Infos über Nordic auf der GC findet man nicht -> http://www.gamescom.de/de/gamescom/ausstellersuche/suche/suche.php?&fw_goto=aussteller/details&&kid=0014559705&values={%22stichwort%22%3A%22Nordic%22%2C%22start%22%3A0}


----------



## BautznerSnef (5. August 2014)

*AW: Aquanox 3 - Nachfolger offiziell in Entwicklung durch Nordic Games! - Neuigkeiten im Laufe des Sommers; offenbar Crowdfounding *Update 28.07.2014**

Im GC Guide aus der 09/2014 ist auch keine Info zu Nordic Games zu finden... 

Macht aber nix. Auf der GC werden Sie trotzdem sein. Die machen halt keinen Wind, und auch keine News. Wie letztes Jahr.


----------



## Painkiller (6. August 2014)

*AW: Aquanox 3 - Nachfolger offiziell in Entwicklung durch Nordic Games! - Neuigkeiten im Laufe des Sommers; offenbar Crowdfounding *Update 28.07.2014**



> Macht aber nix. Auf der GC werden Sie trotzdem sein. Die machen halt keinen Wind, und auch keine News. Wie letztes Jahr.


Wenn Aquanox sich aber von den Toten erheben soll, müssen Wind und News her. Mich würde zum Beispiel interessieren mit welcher Engine im Moment experimentiert wird. 

Edit: Kommando zurück. Gerade gefunden! 

_



			Außerdem soll es 12 Jahre nach * Aquanox 2: Revelation * endlich einen dritten Teil der Unterwasser-Action-Sim geben. * Aquanox: Deep Descent * wird ein Open-World-Titel, der Handel, Erforschung, Beutezüge  und die obligatorischen Kämpfe bieten will. Die Story soll man auch mit  bis zu drei Freunden im Koop-Modus bestreiten können.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

Quelle: Nordic - Gamescom-Lineup unter anderem mit SpellForce 3 und Aquanox 3 - News - GameStar.de

_Thread-Update mach ich sofort!


----------



## The_Rock (6. August 2014)

*AW: Aquanox 3 - Nachfolger offiziell in Entwicklung durch Nordic Games! - Neuigkeiten im Laufe des Sommers; offenbar Crowdfounding *Update 28.07.2014**

Neue Infos:



> ...Außerdem soll es 12 Jahre nach Aquanox 2: Revelation endlich einen dritten Teil der Unterwasser-Action-Sim geben. Aquanox: Deep Descent wird ein Open-World-Titel, der Handel, Erforschung, Beutezüge und die obligatorischen Kämpfe bieten will. Die Story soll man auch mit bis zu drei Freunden im Koop-Modus bestreiten können.



Quelle:Nordic - Gamescom-Lineup unter anderem mit SpellForce 3 und Aquanox 3 - News - GameStar.de

Wird wohl auf GC erstmals vorgestellt, allerdings nur hinter verschlossenen Türen, soweit ich das verstanden hab!? 
Bin mal gespannt wie sie Open World und Koop integrieren wollen (Flint und Drake zusammen oder wie? )

Edit: Gnaah, Painkiller editiert zu schnell


----------



## aloha84 (6. August 2014)

*AW: Aquanox 3 - Nachfolger namens  Aquanox: Deep Descent offiziell in Entwicklung durch Nordic Games! - Vorstellung 2014 auf der Gamescom  *Update 06.08.2014**

Open World? --> Also eine Mischung aus Schleichfahrt + Freelancer?


----------



## Painkiller (6. August 2014)

*AW: Aquanox 3 - Nachfolger namens  Aquanox: Deep Descent offiziell in Entwicklung durch Nordic Games! - Vorstellung 2014 auf der Gamescom  *Update 06.08.2014**

Es klingt zumindest so!  
Ich brauch jetzt erst mal einen Kaffee sonst gehe ich durch die Decke!  ->


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (6. August 2014)

*AW: Aquanox 3 - Nachfolger namens  Aquanox: Deep Descent offiziell in Entwicklung durch Nordic Games! - Vorstellung 2014 auf der Gamescom  *Update 06.08.2014**

Bitte keine Open World ******* !!

Man kann es nicht mehr ersehen, jedes Spiel muss jetzt Open Wolrd sein AQ2 war so wie es war mega geil !

Bitte nicht Bitte nicht, bekomme gerade das Kotzen


----------



## Painkiller (6. August 2014)

*AW: Aquanox 3 - Nachfolger namens  Aquanox: Deep Descent offiziell in Entwicklung durch Nordic Games! - Vorstellung 2014 auf der Gamescom  *Update 06.08.2014**

Das kommt ganz auf die Umsetzung an. Wenn sie es schaffen die Welt von Aqua mit Leben zu füllen, dann könnte das schon gut werden. 
Der Trend geht halt ganz klar weg von den Schlauch-Spielen. Wenn ich Schlauch will, dann kann ich auch CoD etc auspacken. Ich persönlich habe genug davon. Und das so was wie Open World funktionieren kann, haben ja bereits andere Spiele gezeigt.


----------



## Research (7. August 2014)

*AW: Aquanox 3 - Nachfolger namens  Aquanox: Deep Descent offiziell in Entwicklung durch Nordic Games! - Vorstellung 2014 auf der Gamescom  *Update 06.08.2014**

Open WOrld kann klappen, wenn es nicht zu offen und auf den Multiplayer ausgelegt ist.


----------



## Grim3001 (8. August 2014)

*AW: Aquanox - Plant Nordic Games einen Nachfolger?*



> Neben Half Life³ steht Aquanox³ ganz oben auf meiner Wunschliste!


 
Ganz meine Meinung! Ich habe AN1 und AN2 nicht nur gespielt, ich habe es inhaliert! 

Ganz großes "NEED!"


----------



## Research (9. August 2014)

*AW: Aquanox 3 - Nachfolger namens  Aquanox: Deep Descent offiziell in Entwicklung durch Nordic Games! - Vorstellung 2014 auf der Gamescom  *Update 06.08.2014**

Wenn das Open-World/Handel etc. wie Freelancer/Darkstar One wird, binn ich dabei.


----------



## Painkiller (13. August 2014)

*AW: Aquanox 3 - Nachfolger namens  Aquanox: Deep Descent offiziell in Entwicklung durch Nordic Games! - Vorstellung 2014 auf der Gamescom  *Update 06.08.2014**



> Ich habe AN1 und AN2 nicht nur gespielt, ich habe es inhaliert!


Ich zocke beide im Moment wieder. Man muss ja schon mal wieder ein bisschen trainieren.


----------



## DerLachs (13. August 2014)

*AW: Aquanox 3 - Nachfolger namens  Aquanox: Deep Descent offiziell in Entwicklung durch Nordic Games! - Vorstellung 2014 auf der Gamescom  *Update 06.08.2014**

Bei Steam kriegt man Aquanox 1 & 2 gerade für 1,99 Euro.


----------



## steinschock (13. August 2014)

*AW: Aquanox 3 - Nachfolger namens  Aquanox: Deep Descent offiziell in Entwicklung durch Nordic Games! - Vorstellung 2014 auf der Gamescom  *Update 06.08.2014**

Ich hoffe eher das es mehr wie Schleichfahrt wird AN 1 / 2 war ok aber dank Dos-box musst ich nochmal feststellen 
 das die 50% schlechter wie SF sind.

 So öde wie Freelancer und Darkstar zusammen , 
 man sieht wird nicht leicht die unterschiedlichen Geschmäcker zu befriedigen.


----------



## Painkiller (14. August 2014)

*AW: Aquanox 3 - Nachfolger namens  Aquanox: Deep Descent offiziell in Entwicklung durch Nordic Games! - Vorstellung 2014 auf der Gamescom  *Update 06.08.2014**

Ich muss gestehen das ich vorsichtig optimistisch bin. Klar kommt Aquanox 1 und 2 nicht an das Niveau von Schleichfahrt ran, aber trotzdem mag ich die Spiele doch sehr. 
Bei Deep Descent hieß es ja beim Preview-Screenshot das die Sichtweite noch weiter verkürzt, und die Dunkelheit angepasst werden soll. Das klingt doch meiner Meinung nach schon mal sehr gut!  Vllt. will Deep Descent aber gar nicht der Erbe von Schleichfahrt sein?!  Ich bin auf jeden Fall mal gespannt was die Entwickler zu zeigen haben!

Edit:
Das Cockpit-Design ist bis jetzt nicht mein Geschmack. 
http://www.computerbild.de/artikel/cbs-Vorschau-PC-Aquanox-Deep-Descent-10536072.html


----------



## MaulhalterPerry (14. August 2014)

*AW: Aquanox 3 - Nachfolger namens  Aquanox: Deep Descent offiziell in Entwicklung durch Nordic Games! - Vorstellung 2014 auf der Gamescom  *Update 06.08.2014**

Da liest man jahrelang jeden Tag Gamingnews um genau solche Sachen mitzubekommen und dann verpasst man doch an den entscheidenen Tagen die News und bekommt erst jetzt durch ne Randnotiz im Podcast Wind davon -.-
Ich bin riesiger Schleichfahrt und Aquanoxfan und hab den Thread hier jetzt auch komplett gelesen und gerade das Gamescomvideo https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qy5lGejYOis gesehen und muss sagen, dass mir die Richtung, in die es geht doch eher Magenschmerzen bereitet..alleine die Stelle im Video wo es um die Dunkelheit geht "..or else, the player wouldn't see much" (aus dem Gedächtnis zitiert) ähm ja genau *autsch*. Wenn ich das Video so sehe kommt mir das alles doch sehr hell und bunt vor und auch das Cockpit (auch am Ende, das davor soll ja nur Prototyp sein) gefällt mir so gar nicht. Wäre alles halb so wild, da mir die Story bei Schleichfahrt und Aquanox immer mit Abstand am wichtigsten war aber dazu wurde halt gar nix gesagt, ausser, dass man sie im 4 Spieler Coop zocken kann. Alleine die Tatsache, dass sie gar nicht vom Storytelling reden und davon wie toll die Sprachausgabe wird oder ähnliches macht mich was das angeht auch schon eher skeptisch muss ich sagen..was denkt ihr?


----------



## Painkiller (14. August 2014)

*AW: Aquanox 3 - Nachfolger namens  Aquanox: Deep Descent offiziell in Entwicklung durch Nordic Games! - Vorstellung 2014 auf der Gamescom  *Update 06.08.2014**



> ..was denkt ihr?


Ich sehe das ähnlich wie du. Meiner Meinung nach muss das Spiel "dreckiger" werden. 
Das wirkt auf mich alles so steril und bunt. Auch das entfernen von vielen Waffen finde ich nicht gut. Da muss noch einiges dran geschraubt werden, wenn es überhaupt an das alte Aquanox ran kommen will. Bin mal gespannt was im Nordic Forum so los sein wird. oO


----------



## MaulhalterPerry (14. August 2014)

*AW: Aquanox 3 - Nachfolger namens  Aquanox: Deep Descent offiziell in Entwicklung durch Nordic Games! - Vorstellung 2014 auf der Gamescom  *Update 06.08.2014**



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt was im Nordic Forum so los sein wird. oO


 
Auch wenn ich immer für erwachsenes und umgängliches Verhalten bin und mich diese Praktik sonst eher nervt, wäre ich jetzt gerade mal für einen kleinen Shitstorm weil mich das Video je öfter ich es sehe, immer mehr aufregt -.- 
Außerdem was ich auf der Blödseite gerade gelesen habe "...denken die Entwickler außerdem über eine Art MOBA-Modus à la „League of Legends“ nach. Nur eben unter Wasser." Da hören die Magenschmerzen gar nicht mehr auf. Auch einige Aussagen aus dem Nordic Forum vonwegen "Hauptsache Neulinge finden sich zurecht" oder "Neuinterpretation statt Fortsetzung" modern hier modern da und dann wird da aber oft um die volle Unterstützung der Fans gebeten? What? Wenn ich das Projekt als Hardcorefan voll unterstützen soll, dann will ich auch mit dem Spiel als Fan voll unterstützt werden.(Okay die Fans sind hier verschieden, einigen ist Gameplay und Multiplayer wichtiger, anderen Story aber das mal bei Seite gelassen)


----------



## Painkiller (14. August 2014)

*AW: Aquanox 3 - Nachfolger namens  Aquanox: Deep Descent offiziell in Entwicklung durch Nordic Games! - Vorstellung 2014 auf der Gamescom  *Update 06.08.2014**

Ein Shitstrom ist selbst im Moment der falsche Weg. 
Ich kann deine Unmut ja verstehen, und hoffe daher auf Kommunikation seitens Nordic und der Community.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (14. August 2014)

*AW: Aquanox 3 - Nachfolger namens  Aquanox: Deep Descent offiziell in Entwicklung durch Nordic Games! - Vorstellung 2014 auf der Gamescom  *Update 06.08.2014**

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qy5lGejYOis

Ohne misst ich dachte ich muss kotzen !


----------



## Sentionline007 (15. August 2014)

*AW: Aquanox 3 - Nachfolger namens  Aquanox: Deep Descent offiziell in Entwicklung durch Nordic Games! - Vorstellung 2014 auf der Gamescom  *Update 06.08.2014**

Das wird leider kein Schleichfahrt 2. Schade...


----------



## MaulhalterPerry (15. August 2014)

*AW: Aquanox 3 - Nachfolger namens  Aquanox: Deep Descent offiziell in Entwicklung durch Nordic Games! - Vorstellung 2014 auf der Gamescom  *Update 06.08.2014**

[ctecvideo]59258[/ctecvideo]

Was hier gesagt wird klingt ja teilweise nicht schlecht, OculusRift Support wäre natürlich ein Traum, damals bei der Ankündigung der Rift habe ich gleich an Aquanox denken müssen, aber ein gutes Spiel macht das alles noch lange nicht. Der Stil gefällt mir wie gesagt noch so gar nicht, viel zu hell und bunt (dieses Blau ist mal echt übertrieben) aber es ist natürlich auch Offscreenmaterial da ist ja alles gerne mal etwas grell und überblendet, vielleicht sieht das ja in einem direkten Video besser (dunkler, weniger blau) aus. Ich hoffe es. Trading und Exploration finde ich schon interessant aber ich hoffe es artet dann nicht in repetetive und stupide Tätigkeiten aus, die man dauernd machen muss obwohl man eigentlich gerade lieber der Story folgen würde. Wo wir beim Knackpunkt sind, was ist mit der Story? Reboot inwiefern? Reden wir hier noch von der Welt wie sie Helmut Halfmann geschaffen hat nur mit einer neuen Storyline, die sich nicht mit den schon vorhandenen beisst oder wird das hier etwas was gar nicht zu allem dagewesenen passt?? Ich hoffe doch schwer, dass es sich um ersteres handelt!


----------



## aang-slow (16. August 2014)

*AW: Aquanox 3 - Nachfolger namens  Aquanox: Deep Descent offiziell in Entwicklung durch Nordic Games! - Vorstellung 2014 auf der Gamescom  *Update 06.08.2014**

Ein Schleichfahrt wird es eh nie geben da die Rechte dazu bei Blue Byte liegen. Nach den damaligen "Indifferenzen" wurde Aquanox geboren.

Für mich schaut es erst mal gut aus und ist auf den heutigen Stand den die "Schülergeneration" von heute wollen. Warten wir es erst mal ab was da am Ende rauskommt und Urteilen dann. Zumindest ist mal weiter als irgendwelche Lippenbekenntnisse von Jowood damals.


----------



## steinschock (16. August 2014)

*AW: Aquanox 3 - Nachfolger namens  Aquanox: Deep Descent offiziell in Entwicklung durch Nordic Games! - Vorstellung 2014 auf der Gamescom  *Update 06.08.2014**

Es geht dabei eher um die Art des Spiels als um den Namen wenn die Story und Atmosphäre passt 
können die es auch Aquafurz nennen.

Hätte Flint auch gefallen. 

Ich seh das Video eher als Techdemo den Rest wird man sehen, ich mag das zu helle aber auch nicht.

 Das 2. Video hört sich ganz ok an.


----------



## Painkiller (18. August 2014)

*AW: Aquanox 3 - Nachfolger namens  Aquanox: Deep Descent offiziell in Entwicklung durch Nordic Games! - Vorstellung 2014 auf der Gamescom  *Update 06.08.2014**



> Ein Schleichfahrt wird es eh nie geben da die Rechte dazu bei Blue Byte  liegen. Nach den damaligen "Indifferenzen" wurde Aquanox geboren.


Blue Byte ist da aber auch zu stur. Anstatt die Rechte weiter zu verkaufen, lassen sie sie vergammeln. 



> Es geht dabei eher um die Art des Spiels als um den Namen wenn die Story und Atmosphäre passt
> können die es auch Aquafurz nennen. Hätte Flint auch gefallen.


Passend dazu: Wenn im Shogunat ein Samurai ins Wasser furzt, kann ich von hier aus die Blasen zählen. 



> Für mich schaut es erst mal gut aus und ist auf den heutigen Stand den  die "Schülergeneration" von heute wollen. Warten wir es erst mal ab was  da am Ende rauskommt und Urteilen dann. Zumindest ist mal weiter als  irgendwelche Lippenbekenntnisse von Jowood damals.


Ich hab mich mal durch diverse Seiten und Foren gelesen. Im Moment gibt es noch arge Widersrpüche zu dem ganzen Szenario. -Spion- bringt es direkt auf den Punkt! -> Aquanox in Budgetplanung? - Page 34


----------



## Painkiller (19. August 2014)

*AW: Aquanox 3 - Nachfolger namens  Aquanox: Deep Descent offiziell in Entwicklung durch Nordic Games! - Vorstellung 2014 auf der Gamescom + erste Videos des Pre-Alpha Prototypen  *Update 18.08.2014**

Es gibt wider ein paar Neuigkeiten. Das hier kam gestern von *Megalomaniac:*


> _Hallo Leute,
> 
> Zuerst einmal entschuldigt, dass wir euch hier nicht informiert haben.  Wir werden uns bald intensiv auch dem Forum widmen. Wir hatten extremen  Stress alles für die GamesCom entsprechend aufzubereiten.
> 
> Alte Aquanox/Schleichfahrt Fans gehören sehr wohl zur Zielgruppe. Wir  finden die alte Aquanox Welt auch sehr faszinierend, allerdings  befürchten wir, dass egal was wir machen, keiner zufrieden sein wird,  wenn wir diese direkt fortsetzen. Zusätzlich hatte vorallem die  Begründung der alten Aquanox Welt einige Logik Mängel. Daher haben wir  uns entschieden, das Ganze von hinten aufzurollen und nochmal frisch zu  starten, der aber doch einige Elemente von Aquanox aufgreift und  fortführt. Wir wollen das Ganze durchaus so umsetzen, dass für alte Fans  neue Erkenntnisse etc dabei sind. _


----------



## Puffdady (9. November 2014)

*AW: Aquanox 3 - Nachfolger namens  Aquanox: Deep Descent offiziell in Entwicklung durch Nordic Games! - Vorstellung 2014 auf der Gamescom + erste Videos des Pre-Alpha Prototypen  *Update 18.08.2014**



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Es gibt wider ein paar Neuigkeiten. Das hier kam gestern von *Megalomaniac:*


 
Gibt es wieder etwas Interessantes zum aktuellen Stand? Ich bin doch soooo neugierig ...


----------



## -Atlanter- (9. November 2014)

> Gibt es wieder etwas Interessantes zum aktuellen Stand? Ich bin doch soooo neugierig ...


Einfach die Nordicforen und Nordicfacebookseiten durchforsten...

Entwicklerzitat:
"The video at the press-preview is a lot brighter than the actual game will be (TV screen was recorded with an external camera, therefore resulting in excess brightness).
Some time ago, we added a video on our facebook page, showing three different lighting options.
You can find the video here: http://goo.gl/ZPuD7X
As for the POM layer, changes have been made both story and gameplay wise.
There will be updates regarding that, probably via blogpost or here on the forum."

"Brightness in Aquanox: DD will vary depending on the depth the player is in. The deeper you go, vision obstructions get more significant, and you will rely almost entirely on your ship lights.
Naturally, cave environment will usually have a darker setup aswell.
The video on facebook, was only of an example, to show how different light settings can impact the underwater feeling."

Schaut besser aus als diese Gamescomaufnahmen, bei welchen die Helligkeit an den Kameras lag.

Außerdem gibts auf der neuen Website ein paar Infohäppchen: Aquanox – Deep Descent


----------



## Puffdady (16. November 2014)

-Atlanter- schrieb:


> Einfach die Nordicforen und Nordicfacebookseiten durchforsten...
> 
> Entwicklerzitat:
> "The video at the press-preview is a lot brighter than the actual game will be (TV screen was recorded with an external camera, therefore resulting in excess brightness).
> ...


 
Danke sehr <3


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (18. August 2015)

Jungs die sind nun auf Kickstarter:https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/806010995/aquanox-deep-descent


----------



## narcosubs (2. September 2015)

Wow,  "Lieferdatum Februar 2017" - immerhin mal ne Zielansage.
Support bislang leider nur mit Kreditkarte, daher nicht für mich.
Schade, hätte mir gerne die Kickstarter-Edition gesichert.


----------



## mayfran (3. September 2015)

Als Aquanox-Fan musste ich letzte Woche natürlich backen. 

Allerdings hoffe ich, ähnlich wie die meisten von euch, dass das Spiel sich stärker an den Vorgängern orientiert. Insbesondere der zweite Teil gefiel mir vom düsteren, dystopischen Design der Unterwasserwelt- und Zivilisation her enorm gut. Und bis heute werde ich ein wenig scharf wenn ich an May Lings Stimme denke 

Hoffentlich versteigen sich die Entwickler nicht.  Open-World, begehbare Stationen und Multiplayer mit zig verschiedenen Modi ist schon was. So eine offene Welt will auch sinnvoll gestaltet und gefüllt werden. Wobei das in einem Unterwasserszenario vermutlich leichter ist - schließlich ist dieses "allein in der Tiefe" Gefühl teil des Reizes.

Abwarten und Daumen Drücken. Aquanox Coop klingt auf jeden Fall schon nach feuchten Träumen


----------



## SSJ4Crimson (3. September 2015)

*AW: Aquanox 3 - Nachfolger offiziell in Entwicklung durch Nordic Games! - Neuigkeiten im Laufe des Sommers; offenbar Crowdfounding *Update 28.07.2014**

Also ich gehöre auch zu der Menge, die Aquanox 2 geliebt haben und das auch immernoch tun (Habs immernoch auf meinem PC installiert und zocke gelegentlich ne runde )

Und darum bitte und bete ich, dass Aquanox 3 kein Rohrkrepierer wird....


----------



## narcosubs (8. September 2015)

Finanzierungsziel erreicht - so wie ich das verstehe, wird es also ein AN3 geben! 
Kurz vor Ende der Kampagne ist jetzt sogar Paypal-Zahlung möglich:
http://startyourbusinessconsulting.com/aquanox-kickstarter-paypal/


----------



## steinschock (10. September 2015)

Danke hab gleich mal gespendet hätten sie von anfang an machen müssen.


----------



## mayfran (19. Oktober 2015)

Hat jemand von den Kickstarter Unterstützern im letzten Monat irgendwelche Nachrichten zum Projekt bekommen? Meine  letzte Mail war Anfang  September, im Forum nichts neues, die HP wurde zum letzten mal am 7. September aktualisiert und auch sonst hört man nichts neues. Habe schon einige Spiele gepledged aber  so wenig Infos zum Projektstatus habe ich noch nie gehabt.


----------



## steinschock (19. Oktober 2015)

Locker bleiben ich hab auch nur eine mail bekommen und diverse links.
Das ist nicht SC die werden wenig zeigen können bis es fertig ist da es meiner Meinung nach zu viel Ressourcen kosten würde.


----------



## SirMarc (31. August 2022)

Hätte lieber ein Ultima Underworld 3 und Ultima 9. 🥰

Aquanox 1 und 2 ja da war mal was, hmm habs angespielt mochte ich nicht, wolte schauen ob noch was anderes als Aventures und RPG was für mich ist. 😁😁


----------

